# Hours to Drive 2017



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 3, 2017)

I'll start.

January 1, I took Dapper Dan out. He had been resting due to a stifle issue, but was ready to do some work. After working with Rowdy for so long, being behind DD was odd. Rowdy is about 35" and DD is 32". Amazing what a different that makes. We went about two+ miles; part paved, part dirt, part gravel. He trotted most of the way. Weather was gorgeous--high 50's--so he was a little warm when we got home due to the heavy winter fur. But several good rolls took care of that. I believe he enjoyed the drive as much as I did.


----------



## Cayuse (Jan 4, 2017)

Peanut was out in the sled for 30 minutes on Jan 1st.

Glad to see this thread has started! Now I need more snow! It's gone :-(


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 4, 2017)

Cayuse said:


> Peanut was out in the sled for 30 minutes on Jan 1st.
> 
> Glad to see this thread has started! Now I need more snow! It's gone :-(


Would that otter sled go across pasture grass all right?


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Jan 4, 2017)

Marsha, it should. I ran across a YouTube video last night that had a draft horse pulling one across a short stubble field. The driver cheesed it up with a BIG ole smile when he passed the camera.

Spanky and I did a 1 mile hand walk on 2 January. It included hills, and a bit of a fit at a mud puddle. As I'm so out of shape, I WANTED a good roll when we got home, but only Spanky got to enjoy it. He was pretty hot...but the 68 degrees had quite a bit to do with that! We'll be doing a few more conditioning/desensitizing walks before I add equipment. We live in a very quiet area that's just 1/10 of a mile out of town limits, so I want him calm in our neighborhood first.


----------



## Cayuse (Jan 5, 2017)

The Otter sled would go across grass I would think, might be a bumpy ride though! I used mine the other day to pull the maunure tubs to the pile and crossed some bare ground with no problem.


----------



## Cayuse (Jan 7, 2017)

Drove another half an hour or more today with Peanut.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Jan 7, 2017)

hopefully i will get charlie going later this week. it is supposed to warm up starting tuesday. im excited..


----------



## Cayuse (Jan 8, 2017)

Drove Cappy a half hour today. It was cold.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Jan 8, 2017)

jeanniecogan said:


> hopefully i will get charlie going later this week. it is supposed to warm up starting tuesday. im excited..


Amen on that! I'm looking for my bridle now, so Spanky will start toting it on Tuesday....when it starts warming here too.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 21, 2017)

Took Dapper Dan out yesterday for our two mile route. He trots most of the way, though we did stop to chat with a neighbor. 5 dogs and 3 cats, so it's always interesting passing their house. Dapper Dan is not fazed by the barking, though.

Temperature was in the 60's, so not too warm for him, though he did enjoy a thorough roll afterward.

He has his Adequan injection today; he is still on the maintenance dose once every 4-6 weeks. I am so happy how it has helped him!

I have had Rowdy out twice on my 2 mile walk. We work on some of his maneuvers on the walk. Doubt I will drive him any more but I don't want him to forget all his lessons. When he goes back to his former owner, he will never do anything again but stand in a pen, but while he is with me I'd like him to get some mental exercise.


----------



## Cayuse (Jan 21, 2017)

DD looks happy in the new picture.

I have not tried the adequan yet for my pony. He is on Conquer HA and doing well so I am holding out.

It's been terribly muddy here so no driving for me. It's going to rain next week, too. :-(


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Jan 22, 2017)

I dug my bridle out Tuesday. After 7 months just tossed in a box, it is D-I-R-T-Y and MILDEWED. It's a decent quality leather, so it should clean up alright.

We've been doing ground driving lessons back and forth to his turnout pen with lines attached to his halter. Also doing turns on forehand, haunches and side-passing in his stall. Totals 45 minutes a day for 4 days this week.

Considering that I drove 347(!) local miles on Tuesday, I think we did alright.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 22, 2017)

Cayuse said:


> DD looks happy in the new picture.
> 
> I have not tried the adequan yet for my pony. He is on Conquer HA and doing well so I am holding out.
> 
> It's been terribly muddy here so no driving for me. It's going to rain next week, too. :-(


Hard to believe Dapper Dan is standing by a gate that I can step over. Although, I'm getting to a point in my life where I'm considering opening the gate instead of stepping over it...

I don't know about Conquer. The Adequan is expensive to buy, but it lasts me over a year. The pharmaceutical company figured out the dosage for his weight. From dragging his hind feet and seeing his eyes showing discomfort, he has gone to frolicking like a colt. He has been on it for 2 1/2 years. The vet thought he would require banamine also before a drive, but he doesn't seem in any discomfort at all, so I haven't given him any lately.


----------



## Cayuse (Jan 22, 2017)

The Conquer is an oral paste/gel and it's working, I see a big difference since he has been on it and a dose of vitamin E. I'm going to have him checked over when he gets his coggins done in March and talk again with the vet about the adequan. It's nice to hear a postive outcome with it as I know it will probably be in my future at some point. This particlar pony has days of "stiffness" that is hard to pinpoint.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 28, 2017)

I drove Rowdy today. Said I wouldn't, but I decided I couldn't stand to let him go to waste. I ground drove him to my circle pasture, then we did circles for half an hour. He did pretty well. Then we went out on the road; a few cars passed us. Back onto the property and by the pond. Some ducks flew up and startled him, but he didn't freak. Finished off with side passing practice and a couple of his tricks. He was a good boy.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 28, 2017)

Pictures of our drive today. He still had trouble with a straight turn. Now sure what is with the tongue sticking out. It's been about 5 weeks since our parade fiasco; he did much better than I expected.


----------



## Cayuse (Jan 29, 2017)

How old is Rowdy? Maybe he is maturing and settling into himself. He looks pretty darn good in the last picture (after he got done sticking his tongue out!). Who is your carriage dog? He looks happy with life


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 29, 2017)

Cayuse said:


> How old is Rowdy? Maybe he is maturing and settling into himself. He looks pretty darn good in the last picture (after he got done sticking his tongue out!). Who is your carriage dog? He looks happy with life


Rowdy is 10. Plenty old enough to have a brain. I think he would do great in an arena or working as a team. If I were 53 instead of 63 I wouldn't hesitate to keep working with him. (My bolting experience with Ranger year before last really put the fear into me. I haven't really recovered. Plus the cow experiences.)

Last night we got home after dark and were chatting with friends in the driveway and Rowdy came strolling up to say hello. I had accidentally left the gate to our circle pasture open. Thank God the boys did not go walkabout out onto the road while we were gone.

The dog is our rat terrier, Buddy. That is his favorite position while I'm driving, right between the wheels.


----------



## Cayuse (Jan 30, 2017)

I guess Rowdy IS an adult by now! I thought he was younger.

I have a friend who raises Jack Russells, is that the same as a rat terrier? They love to be with her horses.

She has around ten of them and I'm embarrased to say that I can't tell some of them apart, they look very much alike and are SO quick it's hard to get a good look at them. She has a solid brown one who is quite handsome.

I ground drove Peanut for an hour this weekend. I don't know if ground driving counts as "hours driven" but I thought I'd list it.


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 4, 2017)

one half hour for Peanut yesterday 2/3

one half hour for Cappy today 2/4

Snow is almost gone.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 5, 2017)

Twenty minutes of circles in the pasture then around the house. Then we went to a neighbor's. They are demolishing a house so we checked on the progress. It is .6 mile to their house, part gravel part paved. Did transitions. Rowdy stood nicely in the drive while I chatted, then we left when the trac-hoe fired up. Didn't want to risk our successful outing. .6 home again, then more circles in the pasture. Finished off with a couple of tricks. I do believe he was a little more flexible in the turns today. And he had an open, inquiring, friendly eye today.

All around successful. He has been working in harness for one year in January.


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 7, 2017)

Oh that is good work with Rowdy, sounds like he (and you) enjoyed his outing. Nice to hear about his "eye", that right there tells you alot!

I had Peanut out for one hour today. He started off fussy but once he got trotting he settled down.


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 10, 2017)

One hour with Peanut yesterday.

One hour of befuddlement with Cappy today, poor Cappy. Following the path my husband made in the snow, he took a too tight turn and I fell out. Twice. One step forward and two steps over the edge...at least I landed in a foot or so of snow!


----------



## jeanniecogan (Feb 13, 2017)

I'm so happy to report that last Sunday i finally could get Charlie out to drive. He syood like an angel to get harnessed and hooked up and when we left the barn he was gung ho. we trotted and walked and did a lot of whoa and go. he was as happy as i was to get ouy and go. we were out almost an hour..


----------



## jeanniecogan (Feb 13, 2017)

hey i waan't done, hehehe. i hit the wrong button

I believe we can have as many sections as we want. for instance driving, competing, ground work, after all tat is as important as driving in the cart. i wrote a list on the old thread, i will look it up, and i think we should all keep our records at home too and when we decide how to run this we can turn them in. NO CHEATING. hehehe.

have a great week everyone.


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 13, 2017)

I wish there was a easier way to keep track of the hours on here somehow like a chart.

I drove Cappy a half hour on Sat 2/11

Peanut today for an half hour.

Hubby fixed the hair-pin turns on my path with the snow blower so thing went much smoother. We have even more snow coming on Thursday.

Glad to hear that you got out for a drive Jeannie!


----------



## jeanniecogan (Feb 13, 2017)

ok, i looked up my suggestions and they are:

GROUND DRIVING

SINGLE HITCHED

MULTIPLE HITCHED

ARENA HITCHED

are there any other suggestions? i just put a calender in the barn with a pen(hehe) so i can keep track.i will still be on here, but will report my totals for the month on the first of each month.

if you want, i will keep a running list for all of us and we can deecide if we want to chip in for awards or i can do paper certificates.


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 13, 2017)

Good idea about a calender!


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 16, 2017)

I ground drove Peanut 15 minutes yeasterday.

Cappy got 15 minutes of driving in today. The footing was sloppy, we had rain then snow.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 18, 2017)

Rowdy and I did circles for about 15 minutes. Pasture was still squelchy, but I felt that made him have to work a little harder--a good thing. He is still resistant, but his body is straighter in the turns. When I put pressure on the rein for a turn, I try to give/take with my fingers until he responds. Unless we are in fear of running into a fence or tree, then I do solid pressure. Does that sound correct?

Then we did road work for 1 mile. A strange dog came out of a yard and Rowdy had his eye on it, but I smacked it with my whip and it went back to its yard.

I got no feeling of a potential bolt today. A good drive.


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 19, 2017)

Marsha, I think that I similar to what I do with Cappy, who is stiff sometimes. I ask for a turn and if I get a response I immediately release and give him a lot of praise. If he is slow to respond I increase the pressure until he does, then "give" with my hand as soon as I get the correct reaction. The woman who was helping me with him said "his reward is in the release of the pressure". It seems to work with him and I use that theory in ground work too. Say if he gets in my space and won't move, I put my thumb on him and slowly increase the pressure on his shoulder, telling him to " move over" and increase the push with the thumb until he responds, then immediately release and praise. I barely have to touch him now to get him to "move over" where when I first got him, it was a project!

Cappy does not do well with a steady pull, it give him something to pull against and I end up in a tug o' war game with him.

Sounds like Rowdy is gaining confidence, he was a good guy about that dog! Random dogs scare me.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Feb 20, 2017)

Had a grand drive today with charlie. we were out about 55 minutes, think i will call it an hour. spring is almost here and my husband found a park nearby that i can go to. it is only 20 minutes away for us to drive. yeah!!!!!!


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 21, 2017)

Having a park to drive in sounds heavenly. There is one about a half hour from me but I've never gone. Too much work bringing the cart, I can't move it alone and I don't like to trailer alone. And I can't hitch Peanut alone, lol, so I'm out of luck with that.

You will have to take some pictures for us to see if you go to the park!

I drove Cappy in the sled for 45 minutes on Saturday. Now the snow paths are mud so I don't know when I'll get to drive again.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 22, 2017)

Per suggestion of the woman who helps me train, I took Rowdy to town today sans cart. We went downtown and timed our outing very well. Lots of noisy, big delivery trucks, generators and power tools. The welding shop was busy, and the fire station was open. There was a cement mixer tumbling some steel pieces--super noisy and scary. And we got up close and personal with the garbage truck dumping a dumpster. He obligingly honked his horn and did the air brakes, too. We went into the adult handicap thrift shop to visit, chatted on the streets, then on the way back to the trailer stopped at the day care and he got mobbed by tiny children. Whew. His little furry brain was awhirl. We spent about 1 1/2 hours on the jaunt.

I will do this again with him. I'm pretty sure it helped him.

Happened upon a horse acquaintance who told me the woman who wants Rowdy back cannot take him. So, if I can't make him work out for me pretty soon, I will advertise him.


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 23, 2017)

Sounds like Rowdy should be proud of himself !

Did you ground drive him on his excursion? I wonder what he was thinking during all the excitement.

Go Rowdy!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 23, 2017)

Cayuse said:


> Sounds like Rowdy should be proud of himself !
> 
> Did you ground drive him on his excursion? I wonder what he was thinking during all the excitement.
> 
> Go Rowdy!


No. He was just in hand. We will go again, hopefully next week, and go to a different part of town. Or, I might take him to a different town. I think much of his problem is the way he was raised.


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 23, 2017)

That is such a good idea. I have no town center I could visit if I wanted to do that. But I do live two houses away from the Fire Department and that sure helps with horn and siren desensitization.


----------



## MajorClementine (Feb 23, 2017)

Okay I'm going to start a spreadsheet with everyone's hours. Be sure to include your driving time AND distance if you know it. Thanks!


----------



## MajorClementine (Feb 23, 2017)

For those keeping track of time maybe it would be easier to all do a similar format with our hours. Example

Date: 2/23

Horse: Clementine

Time: 1 hr driving (or 'ground driving')

Distance: 4 miles

If we put that part at the top of our post then talk about our drive below it might be easier to keep track. I'm thinking keeping it simple and having "Driving" and "Ground Driving".

I was going through trying to sort out the info for a spreadsheet but the info is a bit jumbled in with the discussion right now. Sometimes we put the distance we drove but not the amount of time we spent driving.

I hope this doesn't sound bossy, just trying to get us all on the same page so we can get this organized. I think ribbons might be fun at the end of the year for most hours driven, most hours ground driven, and most miles.

A really great phone app for tracking time and distance is Endomondo. It's free and has a setting for "riding" which is pretty close






Happy Driving! I don't care what the weather is like I'm hitching up next week come rain, snow, or shine (I'm hoping for shine)!


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 24, 2017)

Sounds good to me. I have absolutely no idea how many miles I drive though as I'm in my field so I'll have to leave out that part. I would not want to even venture a guess as to what it might be.

Ribbons would be fun.

Do you want me to go through my posts and give you a total?

My place is so muddy I can't see getting out any time soon. I'll probably loose all of March, if this year is like most.

I still have not recived the shafts yet and winter is almost over!


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 24, 2017)

Here are my hours so far.

Cappy: 1/8 30 minutes Peanut: 1/3 30 minutes

2/3 30 minutes 1/7 30 minutes

2/10 60 minutes 2/4 30 minutes

2/11 30 minutes 2/9 60 minutes

2/16 15 minutes 2/15 15 minutes

2/18 45 minutes

These were all driving hours, in the sled.


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 24, 2017)

Peanut's hours are next to Cappy's, I dunno why they ran together. I tried to list them in two columns.

Dang. Does it make sense at all?

Peanut is 1/3 30 minutes

1/7 30 minutes

2/4 30 minutes

2/9 60 minutes

2/15 15 minutes

I'm done!


----------



## MajorClementine (Feb 25, 2017)

Amazing! Thanks ^^^

The cool think about the endomondo phone app is it will track mileage even if you are driving in an arena. It tracks mileage when I'm ice skating on our tiny community pond.

I'm excited to keep track of my hours this year. I'm going to be pretty far behind the group on totals but it will still be fun just to see how many I can accumulate


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 25, 2017)

Thank you for keeping track!

I got a headstart on the hours because I love the snow. Now that mud season is here I won't get any hours for awhile. It will be at least a month. You will catch up!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 26, 2017)

I forgot to check the time so I will estimate.

1 hour for Rowdy, including circles, road work, and some obstacle work.

He did very well today; I think my new strategies are going to work out for him. I have hope.

Here are some time totals. I will try to do better.

*Dapper Dan*

40 minutes

40 minutes

*Rowdy*

40 minutes

40 minutes

30 minutes

60 minutes

45 minutes

1.5 hours

45 minutes


----------



## MajorClementine (Feb 27, 2017)

You guys are awesome! Thanks so much.

I wish I loved snow cuz we just got 2' of fresh powder over the last 48 hours. If the sun will come out I'm determined to try out my sleigh runners on my EE cart. 

I can't wait to see the year end total of hours for the whole group. It'll be fun to see how many total hours all of us together drive.


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 6, 2017)

Peanut, 30 minutes of ground driving today. Thanks!


----------



## MajorClementine (Mar 7, 2017)

Okay I re-did my spreadsheet with much cursing and frustration. Things were easier to learn before I turned 30 I think. Anyway.... I've got it down to totaling everyone individually and together each by month and by year. So every time you post driving time I add it to your monthly time which adds it to the total monthly, your total year, and the group total year. Does that make any sense??? Point being, I learned how to make a functional spread sheet! It's about time. 

Also, I'm the only one on this thread so far who hasn't actually added any time this year. I need to get after it....


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 7, 2017)

What until you hit 50! Then everything's confusing! I got a barn camera set up last month and I still can't

figure out the volume control. It sounds like the ponies are in my kitchen. I have found out they are very noisy when I'm not out there. Snort Snort Stomp Rattle Rattle. And Peanut likes to stand in his feed tub and tap dance.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 7, 2017)

50 minutes for Rowdy today.


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 8, 2017)

I ground drove Peanut another 30 minutes today. Muddy.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Mar 9, 2017)

last saturday i finally drove charlie and i over to the park, not really a park, it's a wildlife refuge. we drove for about an hour. graavel roads, graded hardly any hills / i felt so good when we came home, charlie loved it too, he trotted most of the way, he gets stronger every season. he is 5 now .

Thanks Major Clemontine for doing the spread sheet. how many people do we have?


----------



## MajorClementine (Mar 9, 2017)

My pleasure. It's about time I learned how to do a spreadsheet anyway.

So far there are 5 of us driving 7 horses. We're just over 20 hours for the year so far and that's the coldest yuckiest part of the year.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Mar 9, 2017)

Amen to that. i have a second mini i will be driving also. this will be fun, now you get out and DRIVE hehe


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 10, 2017)

30 minutes ground driving Peanut in the new sled.


----------



## MajorClementine (Mar 11, 2017)

jeanniecogan said:


> Amen to that. i have a second mini i will be driving also. this will be fun, now you get out and DRIVE hehe


If you want your hours driving each horse separate just be sure to mention the name of which horse you drove when you post hours.

This weekend didn't go at all as planned. Had a surprise visit to the Doctor with my son. Then a weekend youth "retreat" that I attended as one of the youth leaders. Got home late today from that and took the dogs to the dog park for a much needed run. However, Hubby has PROMISED me that he will help me get Clem's harness adjusted as well as possible on Monday because we both have the day off. And I'm doing it dang it!!!!


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 12, 2017)

Hope your son is OK.

Does your husband help with the minis alot? Mine enjoys them and he has claimed Cappy as his. He helps me with the harness adjustments too, as the arthritis can make the buckles impossible for me to do sometimes.

I'll keep my fingers crossed that you get out to drive on Monday.

Spring will be here soon!


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 16, 2017)

Peanut got one hour yesterday of driving in the snow. Thank you!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 17, 2017)

Rowdy 40 minutes today.


----------



## MajorClementine (Mar 19, 2017)

Cayuse said:


> Hope your son is OK.
> 
> Does your husband help with the minis alot? Mine enjoys them and he has claimed Cappy as his. He helps me with the harness adjustments too, as the arthritis can make the buckles impossible for me to do sometimes.
> 
> ...


Thank you my son is back to 100%

Hubby does help as often as he can. He has a fairly demanding work schedule so his time is limited. He's 6'2" tall and feels a little funny driving the minis but, with my parents being gone, he does like to hitch up dad's foxtrotter and drive with me while I drive Clem. It's more fun to drive with someone so I appreciate him doing this very much.

I got the harness adjusted and got Clem measured for a new Comfy Fit. However, I am waiting until the end of the month to order it since I am hoping to get her a team mate on the 30th at the Waverly sale. Might as well order both harnesses at the same time. No driving, sadly.... hubby wanted to start our bathroom remodel so we can get our house on the market this year. The sooner we sell the sooner we can build on our 4 acre piece outside of town


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 19, 2017)

Ground drove Rowdy in town for 2 hours. I wonder if his feet are as tired as mine?


----------



## MajorClementine (Mar 19, 2017)

only half as tired cuz he has 4 vs your 2


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 23, 2017)

Could I add 45 minutes of ground driving for Peanut?

It was 30 minutes on 3/21 and 15 minutes on 3/22.

Thank you.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 24, 2017)

50 minutes today for Rowdy. Ground driving. We went around the route where he used to freak. He looked closely at the place where the cows used to be but went on. Then almost home, he saw a neighbor lunging her horse. It was over a quarter mile away but he saw it. Ground driving, I kept him to his job but if we had been in a cart, it probably wouldn't have gone well.

He is giving to the bit much, much better and turning quite straight now. Transitioning well. He just needs to learn how to handle situations safely.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 27, 2017)

30 minutes for Dapper Dan. Max for him as he is out of condition.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 27, 2017)

40 minutes ground driving Rowdy today.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 28, 2017)

Thanks, Major Clementine!


----------



## MajorClementine (Mar 29, 2017)

I'm enjoying keeping track of everyone's hours. I am not currently separating ground driving and driving.... should I be??? I'm just totaling it all. I figure if you put the harness on and get to work it counts


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 29, 2017)

MajorClementine said:


> I'm enjoying keeping track of everyone's hours. I am not currently separating ground driving and driving.... should I be??? I'm just totaling it all. I figure if you put the harness on and get to work it counts


That's what I thought.


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 29, 2017)

MajorClementine said:


> I'm enjoying keeping track of everyone's hours. I am not currently separating ground driving and driving.... should I be??? I'm just totaling it all. I figure if you put the harness on and get to work it counts


Sounds good to me too. ☺Thank you for doing it for us!

Squeaks, if you are out there, are you going to log your hours with the new fella?


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 2, 2017)

An hour today for Peanut. We had one last snow storm so I took out the otter sled. Thanks!


----------



## MajorClementine (Apr 3, 2017)

Total monthly hours are as follows:

Jan: 4h

Feb:14h 25m

March: 10h 45m

so far this year 29h 10m in this little group


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 9, 2017)

MajorClem can you add an hour for Peanut? Thanks!

I ground drove a half hour yesterday and drove a half hour today in the cart (Spring is Here!).

Are you getting to drive at all?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 9, 2017)

40 minutes for Dapper Dan, please. He was a ball of fire today. Feeling good!


----------



## jeanniecogan (Apr 11, 2017)

drove Charlie 1 hour March 31, 1 hour April 2, and 1 hour April 6.


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 11, 2017)

15 minutes of ground driving with Peanut today. It is hot out, every one is lazy.


----------



## MajorClementine (Apr 11, 2017)

I'm on the board!!! Ground drove both horses today. Major's first time





15m Major

40m Clementine


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 12, 2017)

Can we see pictures of Major in his "work uniform" sometime? From the other tread it sounds like he was a good boy during his first outing!


----------



## MajorClementine (Apr 12, 2017)

Cayuse said:


> Can we see pictures of Major in his "work uniform" sometime? From the other tread it sounds like he was a good boy during his first outing!


I was planning on snapping a pic with my phone while I was down there but being as it was his first lesson ( and my first time doing a first lesson) I didn't quite get around to it. I'm hoping my hubby and son will come down to the barn with me this weekend and hopefully we'll get pics then.

He was a very good boy especially since it's a huge learning curve for me.


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 13, 2017)

I ground drove Peanut for one half hour today. My feets are killing me!

Looking forward to the pictures if you get them.


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 15, 2017)

15 minutes on Friday 4/14 ground driving

30 minutes today 4/15 of driving in the cart, both with Peanut.

Thanks


----------



## MajorClementine (Apr 17, 2017)

20 min ground driving Major today

30 min ground driving Clementine


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 17, 2017)

Peanit gave me a 20 minute Easter drive. It was super sunny and about 85, we both are not used to this sudden warmth so I kept!it!short. I don't know why!I keep getting random ! I fix itm!and it comes back!


----------



## MajorClementine (Apr 17, 2017)

Very interesting with the random "!" in your post. If it was mine I'd think my older brother had been around messing with my computer. He used to do stuff like that to me when we were kids. Stinkin' computer genius!

Glad you got in an Easter drive. You planning on clipping soon? I'm only working Major and Clementine 20-45 min and they are running to the water trough as soon as I turn 'em loose. We can still get chilly at night around here but I'm thinking a blanket or trace clip this week is needed.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 17, 2017)

I clipped Dapper Dan today. Both horses have way too much fur for extended drives. I will do Rowdy in a couple of days. His fur is finer and not so thick. They are so filthy from rolling so much and we have mud now. What a mess.

I don't have any children computer geniuses here, but look what I caught monkeying with my tablet--little rascal!


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 19, 2017)

That is one cute computer programmer you have there. He looks like he like his job.

My !!! is gone. I think the battery was low.

My guys are clipped all but the finishing touches. I may have to do Peanut again if he grows in patchy like last year.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 23, 2017)

45 minutes ground driving Rowdy.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 26, 2017)

40 minutes ground driving Rowdy.


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 28, 2017)

I drove Peanut 35 minutes today. Thanks.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Apr 30, 2017)

well the pasture dried up enough for the cart to stay on top. i goy yo drive charlie for 45 minutes thurs april 27th 2017.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 1, 2017)

Terrific storms through here lately, but today was beautiful. 40 minutes for Dapper Dan.


----------



## MajorClementine (May 3, 2017)

First drive of May in the books! ^^


----------



## Cayuse (May 3, 2017)

Could I add 30 minutes for Peanut please?

I have to start ground driving Cappy again. Its been awhile.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 7, 2017)

Asked a neighbor to come and drive with me so Dapper Dan could go out with Rowdy. She drove DD. Rowdy actually carried a double load for part of the way, as another adult started out with us. Rowdy did very well (since he was out with his chum).

At least an hour for both Rowdy and Dapper Dan; I didn't time it.

And they had baths first. Hopefully some of the pictures they took will come out.


----------



## Cayuse (May 8, 2017)

5/7 Drove peanut for 40 minutes, practiced obstacles.

Marsha, I saw the picture on the other driving thread, looks like fun was had by all. Beautiful place you have to drive. DD looks nice and shiney.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 12, 2017)

Drove Dapper Dan 45 minutes today. Rowdy ponied.


----------



## jeanniecogan (May 13, 2017)

glad to say that charlie and i did another 1 hour Thursday. we are having so much fun with our new wagon.


----------



## MajorClementine (May 14, 2017)

Clementine and I went 3.79 miles on a great Mothers Day drive. We were out for 1h 10m. After 20 min of naughty (due to winter neglect) and a small upset due to naughty children chasing us on their bikes while yelling "Giddy up horsey, Yee Haw!" we settled in for 40 more min of beautiful relaxed walking.


----------



## Cayuse (May 15, 2017)

I ground drove Cappy 30 minutes today.


----------



## MajorClementine (May 16, 2017)

This is all new to me so here is a link for our spreadsheet. If it doesn't work let me know and I'll try to get it figured out...

https://www.icloud.com/numbers/09jgm_A_EB4H6NgtNBIo8NIRw#Driving_Hours

If you scroll over to the end of the year it shows your total so far this year as well as the group total.

It will allow you guys to edit your times so let me know if you'd rather I keep editing it myself or if you guys would like to. I thought either way maybe you'd all like to see where we are all at on it.

Also, I'm going to work on getting a couple of small prizes together for highest hours driven at the end of the year. Happy driving!!!


----------



## Cayuse (May 18, 2017)

I can't believe the year will be half over soon!


----------



## MajorClementine (May 20, 2017)

Cayuse said:


> I can't believe the year will be half over soon!


I can't either! We're almost at 50 combined hours for the year though. I've been really lazy about my driving. Business has picked up a ton for me and I'm trying to find that balance between work and play. The extra money is nice but sometimes it's just not worth it.... I think I need more driving and less grooming in my week


----------



## jeanniecogan (May 20, 2017)

i groomed for 30 years. yuk.

i can't get on your spreadsheet. it says i dont have the right something.. anything i can do.

i really appreciate all the work you are doing for us. i am really enjoying it. i would like to chip in for prizes . pm me if you like


----------



## jeanniecogan (May 20, 2017)

Whoops, i forgot to enter my driving time. i have made 3 trails in my 3 pastures. i just mow a path, circles, serpentines and figure 8's. i have a barrel cloverleaf pattern with old tires to mark them, and also a poles pattern with old tires.. i move and change the patterns with the mower.

yesterday i did all three pastures in 1 1/2 hours with charlie. whooooo charlie even liked the change, instead of moping along, he was looking around for where the next obstacle would pop up. i think i wwill be driving more.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 21, 2017)

50 minutes for Dapper Dan today.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 21, 2017)

jeanniecogan said:


> i groomed for 30 years. yuk.
> 
> i can't get on your spreadsheet. it says i dont have the right something.. anything i can do.
> 
> i really appreciate all the work you are doing for us. i am really enjoying it. i would like to chip in for prizes . pm me if you like


I can't open it either as I don't subscribe to the Cloud.


----------



## jeanniecogan (May 22, 2017)

HEY!!! i got on it. i just hit continue and it led me through to membership (which is free). thanks again


----------



## Cayuse (May 23, 2017)

Could you add 30 minutes for Peanut? He is feeling better so I gave him a little exercise.

Thanks!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 24, 2017)

Cayuse said:


> Could you add 30 minutes for Peanut? He is feeling better so I gave him a little exercise.
> 
> Thanks!


Did you figure out why he was under the weather?


----------



## Cayuse (May 24, 2017)

Not yet. I am still!waiting on the blood work. Darn that !. He was tested for Lyme and the vet also did a CBC.

He has been back to normal since Friday so I thought I'd start with some exercise and see how he tolerated it and he did fine yesterday so I!ground drove him again today and gosh he was a little devil ?. The first 10 minutes were of him prancing with a spin or two thrown in for fun. Then he settled down. But gosh he was a handful to start off with. I was going to hitch him but he pooped me out!

Hopefully whatever it was that had him feeling down has passed. The only other thing the vet can think of is he had not been drinking as well as usual either so maybe he had a bit of colic. I started him on electrolytes about a week ago and he is drinking better. Im keeping my finger crossed he is negative for Lyme. Sorry I am rambling, I seem to be thinking in circles. Maybe Peanut made me dizzy lol.

Can I add another 30 minutes for today?

Thanks!


----------



## Cayuse (May 25, 2017)

And 20 minutes for this afternoon. Squeezed in a short workout with Peanut before the rain came. He was a good boy. Still feeling a-ok.


----------



## jeanniecogan (May 26, 2017)

1 hour for charlie. we ponied Daisy along, but i don't think that counts.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 26, 2017)

jeanniecogan said:


> 1 hour for charlie. we ponied Daisy along, but i don't think that counts.


What is your technique to pony?


----------



## MajorClementine (May 26, 2017)

February is still our highest driving month. 14 hours in Feb and I donated zero time. Props to all of you who braved the cold weather. May isn't far behind and with another 3 hours from the group this month we'll pass Feb. Do you think we can?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 26, 2017)

How should I time the parade tomorrow? Hitch to unhitch?


----------



## Cayuse (May 26, 2017)

Sounds good to me, Marsha!

MajorClem, I bet we can beat Feb. We can have fun trying anyway!


----------



## MajorClementine (May 26, 2017)

Marsha Cassada said:


> How should I time the parade tomorrow? Hitch to unhitch?





Marsha Cassada said:


> How should I time the parade tomorrow? Hitch to unhitch?


That's what I would do. I figure even if you are standing patiently (or not so patiently) you are hitched and working with your horse. But I think you can only count a parade if you post pictures for the rest of us








Cayuse said:


> Sounds good to me, Marsha!
> 
> MajorClem, I bet we can beat Feb. We can have fun trying anyway!


We've got 5 days left so I'm hoping we can. I'm committing to adding at least 1 hour to the group total by the 31st.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 27, 2017)

1 1/2 hours for Dapper Dan today.


----------



## Cayuse (May 27, 2017)

50 minutes for me. 20 for Cappy and 30 for Peanut.


----------



## Cayuse (May 27, 2017)

whoa! I made a mistake! I need to subtract 20 minutes. I ground drove Cappy for 5 or 10 minutes and then my husband drove him and I helped him. I did not drive him today. I don't know what I was thinking. I guess I was trying to help so much it felt like I was holding the lines.

Sorry!!!


----------



## MajorClementine (May 28, 2017)

I think maybe we need to double our time for helping others to drive




Unless it's me helping, then I just feel bad for whomever I'm trying to "help"


----------



## Cayuse (May 29, 2017)

MajorClementine said:


> I think maybe we need to double our time for helping others to drive
> 
> 
> 
> Unless it's me helping, then I just feel bad for whomever I'm trying to "help"


Helping is harder than doing! I get my lefts and my rights mixed up, that is no help when I want Hubby to shorten the "left" rein and I say "right" rein. Yesterday it dawned on me to say "inside" or "outside" rein after the circle he was on just kept getting tighter and tighter..... Poor Cappy! We had fun though.
I ground drove Cappy for 10 minutes yesterday before Dan took him over and drove him a bit, does that count? If not, that's cool

Did you get out for a spin?


----------



## jeanniecogan (May 29, 2017)

you can see where she is tied to my cart, i only let her have about 12 inches of lead, so she ccant get her head down.

i cant say i have a technique, just cautious ..teach them in an enclosed area


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 30, 2017)

40 minutes each for Dapper Dan and Rowdy.


----------



## Cayuse (May 30, 2017)

I drove Cappy 15 minutes today.


----------



## Cayuse (May 31, 2017)

30 minutes for me and Cappy today. Thanks MajorClem!


----------



## jeanniecogan (Jun 1, 2017)

one hour for charlie on tuesday 1/2 hour for daisy for ground driving.

one hour for charlie on wednesday, and 1/2 hour for daisy ground driving


----------



## jeanniecogan (Jun 1, 2017)

i forgot an put mondays drive in the wrong thread. may 29 1 1/2 hours for charlie and 1/2 hour for daisy ground driving. i was trying to help get the numbers up for may, hehe.


----------



## MajorClementine (Jun 1, 2017)

Geeze guys! We passed Feb by a long shot! 21 hours 10 min. That's amazing! So who thinks we can beat May's time in June? School is out for those who have school age kiddos so will that help or hinder driving?? For me it will help because my son loves to drive his minis. I'm having so much fun keeping track of time!


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 1, 2017)

30 minute of ground driving for Peanut today, thanks. Beautiful day. The sun finally came out.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Jun 2, 2017)

i will be hooking Daisy up to the cart today, she has been driven, but i decided to start her from scratch. wish me luck, also i ground drove her yesterday for 1/2 hour.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 2, 2017)

jeanniecogan said:


> i will be hooking Daisy up to the cart today, she has been driven, but i decided to start her from scratch. wish me luck, also i ground drove her yesterday for 1/2 hour.


Good luck!


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 2, 2017)

Yes,good luck from me too!

35 minutes of driving for Peanut today, please. He was "happy happy happy". Thanks MC for keeping track!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 4, 2017)

35 minutes for Dapper Dan today.


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 4, 2017)

15 minute for Cappy ground driving.

30 minutes for Peanut driving. Thanks!


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 4, 2017)

Jeannie did you hitch Daisy?


----------



## jeanniecogan (Jun 4, 2017)

Yes, i hooked her up and ground drove her,about 15 minutes and then i hopped in and drove her in my catch pen for about 5-10 minutes, she acted just like she did it yesterday. thanks all for the good wishes. it not hard to stop her, but it is hard to get her going, my kind of horse.


----------



## Northwolf (Jun 7, 2017)

Can I join the list too? With my two minis Massai and Teddy

My drivings in july are

06/02: 90 min both minis

06/04: 60 min both

06/05: 45 min for Teddy

06/06: 25 min for Massai


----------



## MajorClementine (Jun 8, 2017)

Northwolf said:


> Can I join the list too? With my two minis Massai and Teddy
> 
> My drivings in july are
> 
> ...


Welcome! Of course you can join. Now I can learn how to add more items to a spreadsheet





We're already up to 7 hours on the 7th day of the month!


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 8, 2017)

30 minutes of ground driving for Cappy today. I was going to hitch him and drive but hubby had to go to the fire dept, lol. Thanks!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 11, 2017)

50 minutes for Dapper Dan today.


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 11, 2017)

30 minutes for Cappy

30 minutes for Peanut, both today. Thank you.


----------



## Northwolf (Jun 11, 2017)

50 minutes team driving on friday for Teddy ans Massai. Thx!


----------



## Northwolf (Jun 13, 2017)

... and again 70 minutes for the team yesterday. We are really motivated now to drive - it's a lot of fun!


----------



## MajorClementine (Jun 13, 2017)

So since I haven't had to record "team" time yet I've been trying to figure how to do it. Since we are keeping track of the total time we are driving rather than the total time each horse is driving I am splitting the recorded team time evenly between both horses on the team. Does that sound okay to everyone? So if you have 60 min driving a team I give each horse 30 min of that time. That way when you drive those horses single I can add the single time under their name rather than just having one slot with all of your time combined. Am I making any sense??? Some day's it's hit or miss for me. 

I'm hoping to go find Clem a teammate this fall in Colorado since the sale in Iowa didn't work out for us last year. I'm still pretty bummed about that but such is life.


----------



## MajorClementine (Jun 13, 2017)

And sorry for the double post but I wanted to put this separate so it didn't get skipped over.

Suggestions for how to do awards/prizes at the end of the year?
Highest total hours? (First highest only or first and second? Third?
Hightest total in one month?

Any suggestions are welcome. I've got a few small but fun ideas for awards to ship out so nothing major but fun none the less.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Jun 13, 2017)

i have 50 minutes for Charlie


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 14, 2017)

45 minutes for Dapper Dan.

Had a thought while I was out driving today: I think I logged time for Rowdy and Dapper Dan when driving with a friend, but that would not count for my total time.


----------



## Northwolf (Jun 15, 2017)

We are very busy! 60 minutes sulky driving for Massai yesterday.

@MajorClementine: It's ok for me if you log the half the team-time for every horse. I think as a price for the highest and second-highest total hours at the end of the year, an award (could be used as an avatar or in the signature text) would be great!

Good luck for your teammate-search. I know this is not easy - I was looking for years before I found the perfect teammate




There are so many ponies for sale but most of them were not compatible due to either health problems or not the requested attitude to work.


----------



## MajorClementine (Jun 15, 2017)

Northwolf said:


> We are very busy! 60 minutes sulky driving for Massai yesterday.
> 
> @MajorClementine: It's ok for me if you log the half the team-time for every horse. I think as a price for the highest and second-highest total hours at the end of the year, an award (could be used as an avatar or in the signature text) would be great!
> 
> ...


I love the idea of an avatar or signature award! I think I'll figure a little something to mail as well but what a great idea. Thank you!

Have you posted a pic of your sulky on here before? I'd love to see it. I have a bit of an obsession with sulkies....

As for the teammate, I'm really hoping I can find her one soon. So far all the good candidates I've found have been too small. She's 38" and all the good teammates were closer to 32". That's a big difference in minis


----------



## jeanniecogan (Jun 15, 2017)

Charlie , too, is 38 inches, and Daisy is 31 1/2 inches, they would be a perfect pair except for size. they have the same attitude .

i had a pair last year, Charlie and rosco. however, rosco kept taking off and so that ended with rsco finding another home and daisy moving in.

glad you are taking your time looking.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 15, 2017)

It is funny that not every horse can work alone, nor can every horse work as a team.


----------



## Northwolf (Jun 17, 2017)

We drove today in the morning, +75 min for Massai!

I added a picture of Massai with the sulky. It's a customized sulky made in Germany and designed for being used outside. We love this cart!

I drove my 38" gelding with my 31" stallion as a pair for many years - it worked great, but it's a challenge until the harnesses, reins and stuff is adjusted correctly. And it didn't looked perfect with two different ponies like that. But it worked and we had a lot of fun



Teddy is the first teammate to Massai who has the same size, so it's something new for him to walk with a horse who isn't taller. I suppose he's even more motivated since Teddy is his sidekick, but I'm not sure if this is caused by only the horse size.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 17, 2017)

That is a serious vehicle. Even has a whip holder. Looks very comfy.

I thought horses of different sizes might only work as tandem hitch. Good to know they can go as a team, with the right equipment and training.


----------



## MajorClementine (Jun 17, 2017)

LOVE the sulky. It kinda reminds me of a hyperbike but with major suspension. Bet you have a blast in that thing!

I have a hard enough time getting harnesses adjusted on a team that is the same size. I'd be a mess trying to hitch a team that was very different in size. Props to you for being able to make a hitch like that work. I just don't know enough to even begin to attempt it. Maybe someday...

Also loving the hoof boots


----------



## MajorClementine (Jun 17, 2017)

PRIZES!!!








Now that I have your attention. We will be awarding a (small but fun) prize for these categories:

1. Highest total hours driven 2017

2. Highest total hours driving in one month




Need Feedback Please.... On total hours driven, do you want that split into two categories and prizes with driving and ground driving separate? Or just total hours driven? I have been combining driving and ground driving (I figured if you've got the reins in hand then it counts) but I can go back and create a separate spreadsheet and do one for each. Post your opinion so I can get on splitting the times if needed. Thanks guys!!!


----------



## jeanniecogan (Jun 17, 2017)

i like he idea of separating the driving and ground driving

Also drove Daisy, yesterday, about 30 minutes.

and drove Charlie about 49 min today, it is very very hot here.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Jun 17, 2017)

that was supposed to be 40 minutes for Charlie.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 18, 2017)

I, too, like the idea of separating ground and cart driving.


----------



## Northwolf (Jun 19, 2017)

50 minutes for the team Massai & Teddy yesterday.

hm, there's something wrong with the time on the sheet. I think you mixed up the time of Massai to Teddy or something - Massai should have more than Teddy because I drove him 2 times on the Sulky for longer than 1 hour each 

I like the idea of separating driving and ground driving hours too! I started Moonys ground driving training last week and I may like to join the challenge too


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 19, 2017)

30 minutes for Dapper Dan. Cooled off enough this evening for a short drive.


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 20, 2017)

May I have 30 minutes with Peanut and 30 minutes with Cappy, both ground driving please.

Thank you. Have you had the minis out MajorClem?


----------



## Northwolf (Jun 21, 2017)

I just corrected the driving hours for Teddy and Massai on the sheet. They're now actual




where to add the ground driving time?

I've got 30 min + 25 min ground driving for my green horse Moony last weekend


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 22, 2017)

45 minutes with dapper dan this morning while it is still cool.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Jun 22, 2017)

I am happy to say that charlie , Daisy and i went camping from Monday to wednesday. we had a really nice time and put in some time.

Charlie gets 45 minutes for Monday, 90 minutes on Tuesday, and 90 minutes on wed..

Daisy gets 20 minutes on Tuesday, and 45 minutes on Wednesday.

Daisy also went along with Charlie and i so she got lots of exercise.


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 22, 2017)

Jeannie you have been busy! ☺ You take them camping? That sounds like fun!


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 22, 2017)

I had Peanut out for 35 minutes of ground driving this afternoon. Hope to drive tomorrow and maybe this weekend.

Jeannie do you have any camping pictures? I'd love to see some if you do. I wish I could go with you.


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 23, 2017)

35 minutes of driving with Peanut this afternoon.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Jun 25, 2017)

yes i take the minis camping, it is a load of fun and they seem to like it a lot. i will write more on "drive day". i will look for some pictures.

Cayuse, i wish you could go with me too.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 25, 2017)

50 minutes with Dapper Dan.


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 25, 2017)

15 minutes with Cappy ground driving with me, then hubby took over, hitched and drove him a little bit.

30 minutes driving Peanut ☺

MajorClem I hope you are riding or driving this weekend. Or both!

Where is Squeaks???


----------



## Northwolf (Jun 26, 2017)

I drove my team 90 min on friday and 60 min on sunday. We had lot, lot of fun this time again 

And ground drove with Moony for 30 and 20 minutes on the weekend.


----------



## MajorClementine (Jun 26, 2017)

Okay I've been all over the place for the last week so I promise to catch up and add everyone's time. I'm a little overwhelmed trying to go back and split ground driving vs driving time so it's taking me a little longer. But I'll have it done eventually....


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 26, 2017)

MajorClementine said:


> Okay I've been all over the place for the last week so I promise to catch up and add everyone's time. I'm a little overwhelmed trying to go back and split ground driving vs driving time so it's taking me a little longer. But I'll have it done eventually....


You are amazing!


----------



## Northwolf (Jun 27, 2017)

Thank you, MajorClem





You can add 30 min for Massai and 30 min ground driving for Moony too!


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 27, 2017)

Thank you MajorClem for being the "Guardian of The Hours" for us. I would have it all snarled up for sure if I were doing it.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Jun 27, 2017)

tank you again majorclem.


----------



## MajorClementine (Jun 28, 2017)

Northwolf... Did you edit your time before or after your 50 minute team drive?? I added it before I saw that you edited your time on the spreadsheet so you may be 25 min over on each horse on your team now. Let me know so I can adjust if need be. Thanks!

Okay, I finally got times split between ground driving and driving. I went back through the whole thread and re-totaled everything so we should be in good shape. If you find an error I apologize in advance. I try to keep up on it so that I'm just adding time as you are posting it but it did take me til mid Feb to get the spreadsheet up and running and some of our fist time posts were a little clumsy as we tried to figure this thing out. Let me know if you need any changes made.

Maybe one of these days I will get out and drive. Once my son was out of school for summer break all bets are off and we are busy doing who knows what...


----------



## Northwolf (Jun 28, 2017)

MajorClem, I already added the 50 min to my corrections. Sorry about the confusions caused by self-editing the list. I'm confused too about that much numbers, so I listed all my postings into an excel-file to recalculate.

Here is the re-calculation for july:




I just corrected the values on the sheet until today. I will add a comment on the table-cells if I edit the hours on my own in the future!


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 28, 2017)

45 minutes for Cappy ground driving 6/27

30 minutes for Peanut driving 6/28

Big thank yous!


----------



## MajorClementine (Jun 28, 2017)

You guys are the best. Thanks for being patient with me while I sorted out the driving times.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Jun 29, 2017)

55 minutes for charlie today and 30 minutes for Daisy today. thanks


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 29, 2017)

50 minutes for Dapper Dan. Total harness time. We did stop and chat with a neighbor for a few minutes.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Jun 29, 2017)

Dan is learning patience while you chat. i think that should count

Charlie gets 65 minutes today.


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Jun 30, 2017)

I will add 40 minutes for last night.


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 30, 2017)

I have 45 minutes for today with Peanut, driving.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Jun 30, 2017)

please put me down for 45 minutes for Charlie and 20 minutes for Daisy. thanks


----------



## MajorClementine (Jun 30, 2017)

Marsha Cassada said:


> 50 minutes for Dapper Dan. Total harness time. We did stop and chat with a neighbor for a few minutes.


Totally agree that stopping to chat still counts. Learning to stand is an huge part of driving.





Wow, when the weather turns nice you guys are out driving every day. I need to learn from your examples!


----------



## MajorClementine (Jun 30, 2017)

KLJcowgirl said:


> I will add 40 minutes for last night.


Got you added to our spreadsheet. Welcome!


----------



## Northwolf (Jul 1, 2017)

You can add 50 minutes for Teddy on thursday and 70 minutes for the team yesterday.


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 1, 2017)

MajorClem I sent you a email PM on Thursday about an awards idea I had, did it get to you?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 2, 2017)

45 minutes for dd today.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 2, 2017)

Northwolf said:


> You can add 50 minutes for Teddy on thursday and 70 minutes for the team yesterday.


I see your driving times are fairly consistent. Do you have a route you use, or a routine? I have a two mile route that I usually take mine, so my times are pretty much the same each time. If I go out of this route, then I'm into 3 or 4 miles, or more. Also, after rains, some of the roads I could go on are impassable. Since my sulky isn't that comfortable, I stick with the 2 mile route.


----------



## MajorClementine (Jul 3, 2017)

Half way through the year and we're at roughly 80 hours driving and 25 ground driving for the group. That's over 100 hours of combined driving in the first 6 months!


----------



## Northwolf (Jul 3, 2017)

@Marsha: I do not always drive the same route, but I vary between 2-3 similar ones



distances are between 2.5 and 5 miles. We started to drive longer distances (5-8 miles) the last few weeks, and even go a little bit faster. But the problem is we have a lot of hills and not much flat routes, so Teddy has to improve his fitness step by step. Sometimes, I ship them to drive outside where we choose flat and easy terrain, so we can do longer drives. That's a lot of fun for the ponies (and for me too



).

We started our month with 60 minutes team-driving on saturday (common route but slower; we had my 30 yo gelding with us) and 90 minutes sulky driving for Massai on sundays.


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 3, 2017)

60 minutes of driving for Peanut today.

Thanks!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 4, 2017)

60 minutes for Dapper Dan.


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 4, 2017)

30 minutes ground driving Cappy and then 15 minutes of driving with him today.

My husband drove him 15 minutes too, but I didn't count his time in with mine. I thought I should mention that because we share Cappy and sometimes I post on the other thread that we both drive him.


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Jul 5, 2017)

I will add another 45 minutes for Saturday


----------



## Northwolf (Jul 6, 2017)

60 minutes yesterday for Teddy and Massai


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Jul 6, 2017)

30 more minutes for me


----------



## MajorClementine (Jul 6, 2017)

Northwolf said:


> 60 minutes yesterday for Teddy and Massai


Is this as a team or 60 min each? I'll put it down as team and you can let me know if I need to add time. Thanks!


----------



## Northwolf (Jul 7, 2017)

Sorry - it was team-driving, so you're right... Thanks!


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 8, 2017)

15 minutes of ground driving for Cappy. Thanks.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 8, 2017)

50 minutes for us today. Overcast with a nice breeze to blow away bugs this morning!


----------



## Northwolf (Jul 10, 2017)

We drove the last three days:

07/07: 40 minutes for Teddy

07/08: 90 minutes for Massai

07/09: 70 minutes for both


----------



## jeanniecogan (Jul 11, 2017)

went camping again last Thursday evening until Monday. i would like to enter 30 minutes for Charlie Friday am., 1 hour and 15 minutes for Friday pm.

1 hour for Saturday and 2 whole hours for Sunday. whooeee fun fun and fun


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 12, 2017)

15 minutes of ground driving.

30 minutes of driving.

Today.

Peanut.

☺

Thank u


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 12, 2017)

quick 20 minute trip for us today.


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Jul 14, 2017)

50 minutes for us I think. It was so nice yesterday evening that I lost track of time haha


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 16, 2017)

35 minutes of driving Peanut today. Thank you MajorClem! I Hope you have been out and about either riding or driving


----------



## Northwolf (Jul 17, 2017)

I did not have much time last week for driving because we adopted a dog from the shelter. Fence improvement needed a lot of time





I drove with the team 50 minutes on wednesday and 60 minutes on sunday, so it gives 55 min for every horse Teddy and Massai.

I also did some ground driving with Moony, 30 minutes on friday.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 17, 2017)

50 minutes for DD today.


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 18, 2017)

35 minutes of ground driving Peanut today. He gave me a workout. Thanks.


----------



## Northwolf (Jul 20, 2017)

60 minutes for the team yesterday!


----------



## jeanniecogan (Jul 20, 2017)

charlie gets 60 minutes driving and daisy gets 20 minutes for ground driving.


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Jul 20, 2017)

Fewh, 1 1/2 hours last night. Mostly walking .


----------



## Northwolf (Jul 24, 2017)

Our weekend drives:

Friday: 60 minutes for Massai and 30 minutes of ground driving for Moony

Saturday: 40 minutes for Teddy

Sunday: 70 minutes for the team Teddy & Massai


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 24, 2017)

60 minutes for Dapper Dan today.


----------



## Northwolf (Jul 27, 2017)

Yesterday: 70 minutes for the team


----------



## MajorClementine (Jul 27, 2017)

Whew.... should be all caught up now. I am firmly in last place I believe because I have great intentions to drive and zero follow through.... or time.... You guys are great!

Oh I did get in 15 min of driving Phineas (one of the new Fjords) yesterday when we went to meet them. And we got about an hour total on the team but we were all taking turns driving so, while the horses got some time, we got very little time each. But we did have fun with 7 of us piled on the wagonette.


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 28, 2017)

35 minutes of ground driving Cappy today. Thanks!

Glad to hear that you had fun with the new team ?? !


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 29, 2017)

Can I have 20 minutes of ground driving

and 20 minutes of driving for today with Peanut (40 minutes total) thank you!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 30, 2017)

50 minutes for Dapper Dan and me.


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 30, 2017)

30 minutes ground driving with Cappy today. Worked on halts and backing through poles. Thanks!


----------



## Northwolf (Jul 31, 2017)

Thank you MajorClem for recording the hours again!

I have the last hours for july:

80 minutes for the team Massai/Teddy on saturday

60 minutes for the team on sunday

50 minutes for Massai today

and finally 30 minutes of ground driving for Moony (today)

I'm on holidays now *yeah* I'm looking forward to drive a lot!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 31, 2017)

You're on holiday and planning to drive a lot, Northwolf? Oh my! Seems as though are driving a lot already! Your horses are in excellent condition.


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 31, 2017)

35 minutes of driving with Peanut today.

Many thanks!


----------



## MajorClementine (Aug 1, 2017)

July is on the books with 35 hours of driving for our little group and 5 hours ground driving. That makes July our highest month this year! WTG you guys. Zero help from me so you guys are awesome. On to August.....


----------



## Northwolf (Aug 2, 2017)

Wow, congrats to all for this excellent total time of driving! MajorClem, you'll have now the chance to help beating this record in the new month  Let's go!

@Marsha: Oh yes, they are!  Since driving isn't by far not the only activity we're doing... I'm looking forward to do some interesting mountain trails (hiking) in my holiday too 

I started into the new month with 25 minutes of ground work for Moony.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 2, 2017)

50 minutes for Dapper Dan today.


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 3, 2017)

35 minutes of!driving for Peanut. Thanks 

That would be for today.


----------



## Northwolf (Aug 4, 2017)

70 minutes for the team on wednesday

80 minutes for Teddy yesterday

And 40 minutes ground driving with Moony yesterday

Thanks!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 4, 2017)

Northwolf said:


> 70 minutes for the team on wednesday
> 
> 80 minutes for Teddy yesterday
> 
> ...


Is your team driving on a trail? If so, how far do you go? Have you ever clocked your average speed?

How is Moony doing? Close to being hitched?


----------



## MajorClementine (Aug 4, 2017)

30 min ground driving and 20 driving Clem today. Finally


----------



## jeanniecogan (Aug 6, 2017)

one hour for Charlie yesterday. we had a really nice drive with the wagon. it was a perfect day cool, breeze and partly cloudy.


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 6, 2017)

Can I please have 30 minutes of ground driving with happy Cappy ☺ and 15 minute of driving for today. Thanks.


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Aug 7, 2017)

Finally got in another drive this Saturday, 30 min for me please.


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Aug 9, 2017)

I'll add a rainy hour yesterday!


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 9, 2017)

I had Cappy out today.

15 minutes!ground driving.

30 minutes of driving.

Thanks ☺


----------



## jeanniecogan (Aug 9, 2017)

1 hour for charlie today, and 20 driving for daisy.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Aug 9, 2017)

that;s 20 minures, not 20 hours for daisy. hehe


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 9, 2017)

50 minutes for dd this evening. It was perfect driving weather. Little breeze to keep off the bugs.


----------



## MajorClementine (Aug 12, 2017)

Off to a good start. I think I'll be doing a lot of ground driving and de-sensitizing this month.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Aug 12, 2017)

1hour for charlie yesterday . 30 minutes for daisy.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 12, 2017)

20 minutes for Dapper Dan. I was driving; he was being "driven" by a child.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Aug 13, 2017)

45 minutes for Charlie.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 13, 2017)

Marsha Cassada said:


> 20 minutes for Dapper Dan. I was driving; he was being "driven" by a child.


I meant: I was leading. sheesh.


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Aug 14, 2017)

FEWH! 1 hour and 45 min on Saturday!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 14, 2017)

30 minutes for dapper dan today.


----------



## Northwolf (Aug 17, 2017)

Sorry about my abrupt absence. Due to a tragedy with our new dog, my husband wanted to leave our home for a couple of days. So we escaped to France for a week. Had a nice time, but the horses had holidays too and only went out for short walks...

So I had to complete the hours before we leaved:

08/05: 90 minutes for the team Teddy/Massai

08/06: 70 minutes for Massai

08/08: 40 minutes for the team

and 40 minutes of ground driving for Moony on 08/06


----------



## Northwolf (Aug 17, 2017)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Is your team driving on a trail? If so, how far do you go? Have you ever clocked your average speed?
> 
> How is Moony doing? Close to being hitched?


We are driving both; roads and trails. But never on a driving area with sand or grass. We have a lot of hills, so the average speed and distance varies on the route I choose. I have a few routes I drive regularly as the same, but there are a lot of possibilities, so I always try different routes  The distance is usually between 2,5 and 5 miles. Two weeks ago, I discovered another route without much hills; so we did 6 miles in 90 minutes. I think our average speed is 4-5 miles/hour when it's not to hilly - never tracked it, but I know the distances very well because I'm always tracking my runs around here.

Moony is doing great, ground driving is no problem for him and I let him already pull a tire. No problem for him




I hope to hitch him soon, I think in 1-2 months. But I'm very carefully; he's quite jumpy when he's discovering "new" things outside. Few weeks ago, he was running away panic when he saw a white ladder in a garden...



Luckily, he's not headless and I could stop him after a few meters...


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 17, 2017)

Northwolf, I am sorry to hear about your dog.


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 17, 2017)

Could I add 35 minutes of ground driving with Peanut please.

Thanks MC for logging the time ☺,Me and Peanut appreciate it!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 17, 2017)

30 minutes for Dapper Dan this evening. We got a late start as I was gone all day. some deer jumped up in a milo field by us and gave him a fright, but no big deal. It was kind of spooky driving in the gloaming.


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 18, 2017)

Marsha Cassada said:


> 30 minutes for Dapper Dan this evening. We got a late start as I was gone all day. some deer jumped up in a milo field by us and gave him a fright, but no big deal. It was kind of spooky driving in the gloaming.


All my guys are afraid of deer. You'd think they would get used to them as the browse the underbrush next to my field, but they don't. They think that they are dinosaurs or something equally exotic.


----------



## Northwolf (Aug 21, 2017)

I drove at the weekend with the team Massai/Teddy:

Friday: 70 minutes

Saturday: 90 minutes
Sunday: 40 minutes (but swapped places of the team the first time, they were a little bit tentatively, but did well!  )


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 23, 2017)

45 minutes for Dapper Dan today.

Buddy is not allowed to go for a while. So I had to take him for a bicycle ride when I got back from the drive.


----------



## Northwolf (Aug 24, 2017)

30 minutes of ground driving for Moony on Tuesday and

70 minutes team driving for Massai/Teddy

Thanks


----------



## MajorClementine (Aug 24, 2017)

Don't worry guys, I'm getting all caught up.... busy busy busy!


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 26, 2017)

35 minutes of driving for Peanut on 8/25. Thanks


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 26, 2017)

And 30 minutes for today with Peanut. I wasn't planning on it but I squeezed one in. I am glad I did it as it was beautiful out.


----------



## Northwolf (Aug 27, 2017)

I drove with Teddy on friday 50 minutes, saturday 60 minutes with the team Teddy/Massai and today again 70 minutes with the team.


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 27, 2017)

Can I add 15 minutes of ground driving and 15 minutes of driving Cappy please. It was another beautiful day.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 27, 2017)

45 minutes for Dapper Dan. Would have done more but forgot the OFF.


----------



## MajorClementine (Aug 28, 2017)

45 min ground driving Clementine today


----------



## jeanniecogan (Aug 28, 2017)

went camping Thurs, thurs shake down cruise 1 hour, Charlie, Friday 1 hour and 30 minutes, Saturday1.25 min. Sunday 3 HOURS (FIRST real trail drive) Monday 30 minute unwinding. These are all for Charlie.

Daisy Mae, thurs, grnd driving 30 minutes, Friday 30 minutes driving, Sat 20 minutes driving, sunday 0 even though she tagged along on our long ride. Mon 20 min ground driving

went


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 28, 2017)

Cayuse said:


> jeanniecogan said:
> 
> 
> > went camping Thurs, thurs shake down cruise 1 hour, Charlie, Friday 1 hour and 30 minutes, Saturday1.25 min. Sunday 3 HOURS (FIRST real trail drive) Monday 30 minute unwinding. These are all for Charlie.
> ...





jeanniecogan said:


> went camping Thurs, thurs shake down cruise 1 hour, Charlie, Friday 1 hour and 30 minutes, Saturday1.25 min. Sunday 3 HOURS (FIRST real trail drive) Monday 30 minute unwinding. These are all for Charlie.
> 
> Daisy Mae, thurs, grnd driving 30 minutes, Friday 30 minutes driving, Sat 20 minutes driving, sunday 0 even though she tagged along on our long ride. Mon 20 min ground driving
> 
> ...


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 28, 2017)

Sorry for the double post thingy, I can't fix it.

I was trying to ask if your Hubby went with you, but it kinda got lost up there in all the quotes and stuff.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Aug 28, 2017)

no i went by myself. that would be asking tooooooo much, Always meet a lot of nice people though.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 29, 2017)

jeanniecogan said:


> no i went by myself. that would be asking tooooooo much, Always meet a lot of nice people though.


That sounds like a nice get away.


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 29, 2017)

Can I have 30 minutes of ground driving Peanut please?


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Aug 30, 2017)

I FINALLY got in some more driving yesterday. Another hour and a half! Felt so good.


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 30, 2017)

I did 15 minutes of ground driving and 15 minutes of driving Cappy yesterday. Thanks.


----------



## Northwolf (Aug 31, 2017)

50 minutes of team driving yesterday, thanks!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 31, 2017)

75 minutes for Dapper Dan today.


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 31, 2017)

15 minutes of ground driving and then 30 of driving with Peanut this afternoon. It was cool and he was spicey.


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 2, 2017)

15 minutes of chaos with Peanut driving. That was all we both could stand ??????


----------



## MajorClementine (Sep 2, 2017)

^^Yeah, I've had those days with Clementine too.... But, you are our first logged drive of September!


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 4, 2017)

25 minutes of driving today with the 'Nut. He redeemed himself


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Sep 5, 2017)

One lovely hour on Saturday!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 6, 2017)

One hour for Dapper Dan.


----------



## Northwolf (Sep 7, 2017)

I drove with the team Teddy and Massai yesterday; 70 minutes. This was our first drive in september because we were on a hiking trail last weekend


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 7, 2017)

Northwolf said:


> I drove with the team Teddy and Massai yesterday; 70 minutes. This was our first drive in september because we were on a hiking trail last weekend


Wondered where you had been. Hope you had a great hike.


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Sep 8, 2017)

One more hour for me


----------



## jeanniecogan (Sep 8, 2017)

wednesday 75 minutes for Charlie 30 min for Daisy Mae


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 8, 2017)

An hour for Dapper Dan today. Gorgeous morning for a drive; we enjoyed ourselves. A fox chased a roadrunner across the road in front of us. They both stopped to stare at us. I got a picture, but my primitive flip phone doesn't take good pictures so I won't share.


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 10, 2017)

20 minutes of ground driving Peanut today. As soon as we were finished I looked across the back paddock and there were two deer standing high atop the manure pile. My welsh clicking has been clinging to the barn lately and acting goofy. Now I know why. I haven't seen the deer in awhile, I am glad they returned (I think).

Sometimes I see fox in my field, but not this year. No roadrunners!


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 11, 2017)

Can I have 20 minutes more for Peanut ground driving today please.

I was too lazy to get the cart out so I ran behind him, where is the logic???

In my post above it should read "welsh pony", I have no clue what a welsh clicking is, lol.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Sep 11, 2017)

i was gonna ask.


----------



## Northwolf (Sep 12, 2017)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Wondered where you had been. Hope you had a great hike.


Yes and no  we had very poor weather...



but the ponies walked great and demonstrated how reliable they can be, even when it's cold and muddy!

Last weekend, there wasn't not much time for driving, sadly



I drove on saturday with the team 80 minutes and sundays, I hitched Teddy to his cart for a 60-minutes drive.

Hope to drive this week a bit more, but we have the horse dentist here today and maybe, the ponies need a training break afterwards...


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 12, 2017)

Northwolf said:


> Yes and no  we had very poor weather...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd like to hear about your dentist. This is what my dentist puts on the horses to work on them.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 12, 2017)

One hour for Dapper Dan today. Now that the mud is dried up, the route is exactly one hour. When I got into the sulky to head out it was 8:51 and when I got home it was 9:52. Mostly trotting but some walking on the rougher parts.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Sep 14, 2017)

Labor day 90 minutes for charlie.


----------



## Northwolf (Sep 15, 2017)

Marsha Cassada said:


> I'd like to hear about your dentist. This is what my dentist puts on the horses to work on them.


Exactly the same here  my dentist is a veterinary with special education on horse teeth. It was very shocking what we've found in Teddys mouth. He had very large dental hooks. The dentists removed them all. So I didn't hitch Teddy the following day. And yesterday I drove him with a bitless bridle. It worked great and he was okay, but didn't hurry him too up.

60 minutes for the team Teddy/Massai yesterday.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 16, 2017)

50 minutes driving for Dapper Dan. Then I unhooked and did 17 minutes of ground driving. I wanted to check the pond in the back pasture and it was too rough for the sulky. Dapper Dan had forgotten how to ground drive, I think. We had a minute of twirling around before getting down to business. Silly boy.


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 17, 2017)

20 minutes of ground driving with Peanut this afternoon. Thanks!


----------



## Northwolf (Sep 18, 2017)

60 minutes for Massai on friday

70 minutes for the team Massai/Teddy on saturday

and 30 minutes of ground driving for Moony on friday


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Sep 18, 2017)

Weather finally cleared up a bit and I got an hour and a half drive!


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 18, 2017)

20 minutes of ground driving with Cappy. Time for him to go back to semi-serious work and not be a show diva. Got to get down to business!


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 19, 2017)

I squeezed in 15 minutes of ground driving with Cappy. No more for a few days, rainy forecast.


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 21, 2017)

25 minutes of ground driving Peanut this afternoon. Thanks Majorclem!


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 23, 2017)

20 minutes of ground driving Peanut.

45 minutes of driving Cappy.

Many thanks for keeping track!


----------



## jeanniecogan (Sep 24, 2017)

Friday 9-22. charlie 1 hour, please.


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 24, 2017)

20 or so minutes driving Cappy.


----------



## Northwolf (Sep 24, 2017)

We were busy last time:

09/20: 70 minutes for the team Massai/Teddy

09/22: 80 minutes team

09/23: 60 minutes team

09/24: 70 minutes team


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Sep 26, 2017)

30 min for little miss.


----------



## MajorClementine (Sep 26, 2017)

I've been busy busy busy with the new horses that finally made it here! Candace is fat but a dream mini. 1 hour on 9/24 and 45 min on 9/25. I'll get everyones hours caught up ASAP!


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 26, 2017)

Hope we get to see pictures soon!


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 27, 2017)

10 minutes of!ground driving

35 minutes of driving

Both with Peanut today.

Thanks


----------



## MajorClementine (Sep 27, 2017)

25 min with Candace the wonder mini.


----------



## Northwolf (Sep 28, 2017)

Cool, I'm very glad to hear that Candice doing it great!






I did with the team yesterday only a short, slow drive because we have a slight problem with the carriage brakes and it's not repaired yet





50 minutes for the team Teddy/Massai.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 28, 2017)

50 minutes for Dapper Dan today.


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 28, 2017)

MajorClementine said:


> 25 min with Candace the wonder mini.


Have Candace and Clem had a chance to meet one another yet? I bet they will be cute!together.


----------



## MajorClementine (Sep 28, 2017)

Candace and Clementine will meet around the first of November. I think, unless they really hate each other, they will pull well together.

25 min with Candace taking the little nieces for rides. I'll catch up everyone's hours on Sunday when I have Internet.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 28, 2017)

MajorClementine said:


> Candace and Clementine will meet around the first of November. I think, unless they really hate each other, they will pull well together.
> 
> 25 min with Candace taking the little nieces for rides. I'll catch up everyone's hours on Sunday when I have Internet.


If you are giving rides already, she must be a wonder horse!


----------



## MajorClementine (Sep 29, 2017)

I let my 7 year old son take his 4 and 3 year old cousins for rides (around the arena). Candace is amazing. I'm so in love!


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 29, 2017)

That is so good to hear! She sounds like a keeper.


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 29, 2017)

I got a 40 minute drive in with Cappy this evening. No bugs!


----------



## MajorClementine (Sep 30, 2017)

Finally all caught up! And I actually contributed this month


----------



## Northwolf (Oct 1, 2017)

Oh, I have finally two hours (50 min on friday and 70 min on saturday) for the team Massai and Teddy. Thanks


----------



## Northwolf (Oct 1, 2017)

I did it! I drove the team the first time as a TANDEM!  Absolutely great!!

70 minutes (Massai and Teddy)


----------



## MajorClementine (Oct 1, 2017)

Northwolf said:


> I did it! I drove the team the first time as a TANDEM!  Absolutely great!!
> 
> 70 minutes (Massai and Teddy)


Did you get pictures? I've always wanted to try this hitch formation. How fun!

Does this time go on Sept or Oct?


----------



## Northwolf (Oct 1, 2017)

oh sorry, this was today, so it counts for October






I have a very short clip filmed from the cart while driving through the forest 

 
Massai is very cool and easygoing at the front position. He wasn't trying to turn around, not a single time! Even when we stopped. I had a couple of breakdowns because the reins bogged in the harness, so I had to stop and descend the cart. The team was standing like rocks und not try go ahead until I was back on the cart and give the command to go on. They're the best!

Mostly, we trotted and sometimes I let Massai do a slow canter. I kept Teddy in always trot because he's too fast when he's galloping, so that was too dangerous for the first time to let canter both. Maybe next time...


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 1, 2017)

Thanks for posting the video Northwolf, it looks like you had a great drive! I wish mine were at the point I could take them out in the country side.

Could I have 30 minutes of ground driving for Peanut today? I was going to hitch him but my husband set my cart in poison ivy ?


----------



## MajorClementine (Oct 1, 2017)

After whining about the cold weather I went out for a drive anyway. 55 minutes and almost 4 miles with Clementine!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 2, 2017)

Northwolf said:


> I did it! I drove the team the first time as a TANDEM!  Absolutely great!!
> 
> 70 minutes (Massai and Teddy)





Northwolf said:


> I did it! I drove the team the first time as a TANDEM!  Absolutely great!!
> 
> 70 minutes (Massai and Teddy)


Which was the leader? Very tricky! Do you think it worked better because your horses are used to working together as a team?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 3, 2017)

I didn't see the video before I posted. What good boys! There used to be someone on the Forum who drove tandem. When I was trying it out at one time he gave me great tips and advice, but my two horses were not suitable.


----------



## MajorClementine (Oct 3, 2017)

50 min and 4.08 miles with Clementine on a beautiful autumn day. Finally a break in the weather.


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 4, 2017)

I squeezed in 20 minutes of driving Cappy before dusk tonight.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 4, 2017)

MajorClementine said:


> 50 min and 4.08 miles with Clementiyne on a beautiful autumn day. Finally a break in the weather.


You must have been moving right along! 50 minutes is our 2 mile route.


----------



## MajorClementine (Oct 5, 2017)

Marsha Cassada said:


> You must have been moving right along! 50 minutes is our 2 mile route.


I tracked us with my Endomondo app



Our average speed was 4.81mph. We trotted the first two miles then walked and trotted the last two. Clem is a mover that's for sure! She keeps up with my father's fox trotter no problem.


----------



## Northwolf (Oct 5, 2017)

@Marsha: Oh yes, they are just great! I think it's a big benefit that they're working as a team, but the key to a good tandem is the front horse. It must be very compliant and controllable with minimal rein assistance and with the voice. Because my whip is not long enough



And it's difficult to keep a tandem straight in a row - the hardest was when we walked, but trot was easy to handle





@MajorClem: wow, what nice pace that you have with Clementine, thumbs up!





I just forgot *Moonys *hours; I was very busy with him! I have the plan to hitch him to the cart the first time next week

10/1: 60 minutes of ground driving (in the countryside and the first time with a weight that he had to pull!)

10/2: 45 minutes ground driving

10/5: 15 minutes ground driving

On 10/2, I drove 70 minutes with *Teddy *on the cart.

Today, I hitched the team *Massai/Teddy* for an 80 minutes drive, weather was perfect.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 6, 2017)

Decided to try and get out between rainy fronts. Luckily he doesn't mind wading through the water over the driveway. 50 minutes for Dapper Dan today.


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 7, 2017)

30 minutes of ground driving Peanut,

30 minutes of ground driving Cappy.

Both thought that they had better things to do.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 8, 2017)

50 minutes for Dapper Dan today. Thanks!


----------



## Northwolf (Oct 8, 2017)

We enjoyed the fall and routes were not too muddy. I drove on friday 75 minutes with Massai on the sulky and on saturday 60 minutes with the team Teddy/Massai.

Moony had a ground driving lesson again on friday, 45 minutes.


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Oct 9, 2017)

Finally got a chance to get 45 more minutes in.


----------



## Northwolf (Oct 9, 2017)

I had a very cool, fast drive today with the team Massai/Teddy, 90 minutes. There were kids accompanied us, they a lot of fun!

Later, I worked with Moony - 40 minutes of ground driving. He had to pull a piece of wood.


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 10, 2017)

I drove Cappy 35 minutes today. Thanks!


----------



## Northwolf (Oct 12, 2017)

Yesterday, I drove the tandem Teddy/Massai again. 70 minutes

And today, there was only a short ground driving unit for Moony, 10 minutes....


----------



## Northwolf (Oct 13, 2017)

How beautyful the weather was today. I really enjoy the fall!

75 minutes for the team Teddy/Massai.


----------



## Northwolf (Oct 15, 2017)

2 hours today with Teddy and Massai





And Moony was on the cart the very first time!! 20 minutes on friday. He did great!


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 15, 2017)

Good to hear Moony did well!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 15, 2017)

Northwolf said:


> 2 hours today with Teddy and Massai
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What good boys!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 16, 2017)

40 minutes for dapper dan today.


----------



## MajorClementine (Oct 17, 2017)

Northwolf said:


> How beautyful the weather was today. I really enjoy the fall!
> 
> 75 minutes for the team Teddy/Massai.


Do your harnesses have a type of neck collar on them? I tried to zoom in to get a better look. I always enjoy seeing all the different set-ups. And what boots do you have on your guys. I imagine they are a must have when driving as much as you guys do. They look fantastic hitched. What a great team you have and how much time you spend with them is an inspiration to all of us I think!

Glad to hear Moony did well on the cart for you! Would love to see a pic of him hitched at some point.

All caught up on hours. Fall driving hours are going to outnumber spring driving hours. Who doesn't love a good fall drive?!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 17, 2017)

Thanks, MajorClementine!


----------



## jeanniecogan (Oct 17, 2017)

Finally got to drive my charlie in s.c. 75 minutes. daisy 35 min.


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 17, 2017)

MajorClem, how many of us are there? I can't open the chart, I just get last end of the chart for some reason.

I think we are a crew of seven?

Thanks


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 18, 2017)

35 minutes of driving Cappy today! Beautiful and perfect Fall day. Not a cloud or a bug in sight.


----------



## Northwolf (Oct 19, 2017)

Thanks MajorClem for picking up the hours!





I drove 1 hour with Teddy and Massai again yesterday.



MajorClementine said:


> Do your harnesses have a type of neck collar on them? I tried to zoom in to get a better look. I always enjoy seeing all the different set-ups. And what boots do you have on your guys. I imagine they are a must have when driving as much as you guys do. They look fantastic hitched. What a great team you have and how much time you spend with them is an inspiration to all of us I think!
> 
> Glad to hear Moony did well on the cart for you! Would love to see a pic of him hitched at some point.
> 
> All caught up on hours. Fall driving hours are going to outnumber spring driving hours. Who doesn't love a good fall drive?!


Thankyou!



The harness is a type of breastcollar harness, but handmade built and customizied by a swiss leatherworker. I love this harness, it's very lightweight and fits perfectly. Yes, they need a good hoof protection, because our routes are mostly very gravelly and we drive ob paved roads too. Teddy wears Equine Fusion AllTerrain (smallest size) behind and all the other boots are custom made.

I hope to hitch Moony again this week, we still are perfect cloudless fall weather!


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 19, 2017)

We had a few perfect days in a row here, too, Northwolf. I think today is the last one though. Cloudy weather forecast.

35 minutes of driving Cappy this afternoon. Mom was groom again


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 19, 2017)

It's nice having groom. Sounds like you are a successful threesome.


----------



## MajorClementine (Oct 19, 2017)

2h 45m wit Candace today! Gave everyone a ride.


----------



## PintoPalLover (Oct 20, 2017)

MajorClementine said:


> 2h 45m wit Candace today! Gave everyone a ride.
> 
> 
> 
> 20171019_125632.jpg


She looks so cute MajorClem


----------



## MajorClementine (Oct 20, 2017)

Cayuse said:


> MajorClem, how many of us are there? I can't open the chart, I just get last end of the chart for some reason.
> 
> I think we are a crew of seven?
> 
> Thanks


Yes 7 of us driving 13 horses





Sorry the chart is being weird.... It's prob my fault. I'm not great with "the cloud"

*sorry about the sideways pic on my previous post, I used my phone to post and now I can't flip it.....


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 20, 2017)

Sounds like Candace is a part of the family now. I pause for a half a second every time I read her name, I have a cousin named Candace and when I see you post about your Candace, I'm "wait, what???? Majorclem knows Candace?!? THEN I get it.

I drove Cappy 40 minutes it the big field today. It was another perfect day weather-wise.


----------



## MajorClementine (Oct 21, 2017)

Another 55 minutes with Candace today.


----------



## Northwolf (Oct 22, 2017)

Yesterday 70 minutes tandem with Massai and Teddy, and 45 minutes for Moony.

Today 50 minutes for Massai and Teddy (team).


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 24, 2017)

50 minutes for Dapper Dan today. Buckly ponied behind and Buddy rode on the seat beside me. We were picturesque.


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 27, 2017)

35 minutes of ground driving Cappy, too muddy to drive so we settled for the next best thing. Thanks MC!


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 28, 2017)

40 minutes driving Peanut. His wee ears were pricked forward the whole time


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 28, 2017)

50 minutes for Dapper Dan, including 10 minutes stopping to chat with a neighbor.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Oct 29, 2017)

one hour for charlie


----------



## Northwolf (Oct 29, 2017)

Friday: 90 minutes with Massai and Teddy

Saturday: 75 minutes tandem driving with Massai and Teddy

and 15 minutes for Moony on saturday


----------



## MajorClementine (Oct 30, 2017)

All caught up



Almost 36 hours. Our second highest month so far. I guess we are all in the "drive as much as you can before winter" state of mind


----------



## Northwolf (Oct 31, 2017)

Yesterday I've the first night drive with Massai and Teddy (team). 70 minutes

It was very cold... winter is near :-( Driving will be a weekend thing for me soon because it's too cold out there right now in the evenings...


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 31, 2017)

Winter IS on it's way. My cart was stored away as we had a bad wind/rain storm two nights ago. I may be done driving until the snow comes and I can sled. Our time changes here this weekend and we lose an hour of daylight in the evenings, so hubby won't be able to help during the week, it will be dark when he gets home. I will be a weekend driver too, Northwolf.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Oct 31, 2017)

1 hour for charlie yesterday and 75 minutes today. finally some driving time in SC.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 4, 2017)

50 minutes with Dapper Dan. Buckly ponied.


----------



## Northwolf (Nov 6, 2017)

Full program on weekend despite of very mad november weather...

Friday: 1 hour with the team Teddy/Massai

Saturday: 1 hour tandem Teddy/Massai and 45 minutes for Moony again

Sunday: 70 minutes for Teddy

Thanks!


----------



## Northwolf (Nov 8, 2017)

yesterday 90 minutes night drive with the team Teddy/Massai


----------



## jeanniecogan (Nov 8, 2017)

45 MIN FOR CHARLIE 30 MINUTES FOR DAISY BOTH TODAY


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 9, 2017)

I introduced Buckly to ground driving today. Just a short lesson of 10 minutes. He has no clue, but isn't too worried about it either. He seems pretty flexible for a greenie. Afterward, we played with the tarp and worked on his tricks.


----------



## Cayuse (Nov 9, 2017)

35 minutes ground driving my nutty friend Peanut.


----------



## Cayuse (Nov 9, 2017)

Marsha, I read your post and it didn't sink in! Go Buckly! Happy to hear his maiden voyage went well!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 10, 2017)

Cayuse said:


> Marsha, I read your post and it didn't sink in! Go Buckly! Happy to hear his maiden voyage went well!


Thanks! I feel hopeful. I am really disciplining myself to not spoil him.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Nov 10, 2017)

75 minutes for charlie and 35 for daisy today


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 10, 2017)

jeanniecogan said:


> 75 minutes for charlie and 35 for daisy today


Whew. You horsed around today for sure!


----------



## Cayuse (Nov 12, 2017)

10 minutes of ground driving then

30 minutes of driving with Peanut today.

It was cold, he was hot to trot and the cones paid a price. Couldn't be the driver's fault... ?

Thanks for logging the hours MC. Hope you got to drive this weekend!


----------



## MajorClementine (Nov 12, 2017)

October ended up at 40h 25m driving and 5h 10m ground driving, and you guys have got an awesome start on November.

I ended up staying up north this weekend but I'll be down south for a full week at Thanksgiving. I'm hoping to work with all 4 minis while I'm there. It's time to introduce Pistol to wearing a harness while we go for a walk.


----------



## Northwolf (Nov 13, 2017)

Thanks MajorClem for catching up all the hours!



Enjoy your stay at your family and I hope you have a lot of fun with the horses!

I drove at the weekend, but weather was stormy and rainy... even had hail and snow. We were lucky to caught not the very badest times.

saturday 60 minutes with the team Teddy and Massai

sunday 80 minutes again with the same team

Moony enjoyed free time and only had go for walks... too risky to drive with the green horse when it was stormy.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 15, 2017)

20 minutes ground driving Buckly today. Tomorrow is G Day.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 17, 2017)

45 minutes for Dapper Dan today.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Nov 17, 2017)

nov 15 charlie 1 hour. daisy 30 min

nov 16 charlie 75 min daisy 25 min

nov 17 charlie 1 hr daisy 45 minutes


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 19, 2017)

20 minutes ground driving Buckly today.


----------



## Northwolf (Nov 20, 2017)

Freezing outside, but I drove again this weekend!

Friday 70 minutes with Teddy/Massai and 45 minutes ground driving for Moony

Saturday 3 hours with the team Teddy/Massai (we visited my parents for lunch... 5 miles one way, so we did about 10 miles!)

Sunday only a short drive with Teddy and Massai, 45 minutes


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 20, 2017)

Northwolf said:


> Freezing outside, but I drove again this weekend!
> 
> Friday 70 minutes with Teddy/Massai and 45 minutes ground driving for Moony
> 
> ...


Do your team horses drive all right by themselves, or do they prefer to be with each other?

I love the idea of a destination on a drive! Wish I had someone/somewhere as a destination in that distance.


----------



## Northwolf (Nov 21, 2017)

They actually prefer to be in the team, but single driving is also working great with both. Sometimes, Massai tries to bite his teammate, especially when he's cantering. I'm not sure if it's an invitation to play or if it's an angry manner. He use to show this behavior too when the teammate is not working as he espected. E.g. when the other horse tries to go in another direction on a crossroad or is oppose in any way, Massai always gets angry and wants to bite the colleague... Sometimes it's not very helpful... Luckily, Teddy is a very cooperative teammate.

Yes, driving to a destination is very cool! We plan to do this more often.

Maybe, you can drive to a restaurant for having a break and a meal and then drive back? 8) Or have picnic or something! We also meet friends for having lunch or dinner in a restaurant and I was arriving with a cart while they were riding on their horses.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 21, 2017)

1 hour for Buckly today ground driving. It was interesting.


----------



## Cayuse (Nov 21, 2017)

30 minutes of ground driving Peanut.

15 minutes of driving (in the dark!)

Marsha, I hope your session was interesting in a GOOD way, me and Peanuts was interesting in a not so good way. I am going to blame it on that moon!


----------



## Cayuse (Nov 22, 2017)

10 minutes of ground driving P-nut, squeezed in between the rain drops.


----------



## MajorClementine (Nov 22, 2017)

1 hr 45 min today. We hitched 4 horses to 4 vehicles and were our own parade. My son drove Candace (with my mom as his groom) and I drove Clementine. So both minis got a good workout today and we all got to drive together.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Nov 22, 2017)

one hou for charlie on tuesday 30 min for daisy tuesday

90 min for charlie today and 30 minutes for daisy today


----------



## Cayuse (Nov 23, 2017)

Peanut!was driven 45/ minutes today, my husband drove him for 15 and I drove him 30/so his log time would be

30/minutes. Well, THAT was long winded, lol and tonight I have random ///'s !


----------



## MajorClementine (Nov 24, 2017)

1 hr 15 min ground driving Clementine today. We started out rough but ended with more focus than she's had for months.

My son drove Candace for almost two hours (doesn't count for my time but I'm pretty proud of him).


----------



## Cayuse (Nov 24, 2017)

I bet your son is looking forward to Christmas vacation so he can have more time with his mini ☺


----------



## MajorClementine (Nov 25, 2017)

10 min of driving Candace and Smoky (a friends mini who is the perfect teammate for Candace). I have 45 minutes of harnessing if you count harnessing for my son then unharnessing to switch harnesses, then harnessing as a team, and unharnessing again..... All for a whopping 10 min in the driver seat. But the horses got over 2 hours of driving so that's good.


----------



## Cayuse (Nov 26, 2017)

That's a lot of buckles to do and undo! My fingers would be toast.

Can I have 30 minutes of driving for Peanut and

20 ground driving Cappy. Thanks!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 26, 2017)

One hour ground driving Buckly. That includes a few minutes stopping to chat with neighbors. He made a hit with them.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 27, 2017)

One hour driving for Dapper Dan today.


----------



## Northwolf (Nov 28, 2017)

last weekend:

friday: 1 hour team driving with Massai and Teddy, and 30 minutes of ground driving for Moony

sunday: 70 minutes driving with the team again


----------



## Cayuse (Nov 29, 2017)

Peanut 30 minutes of driving today.

Cappy 15 minutes of ground driving and then 15 minutes driving, today.

Thanks MajorClem!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 30, 2017)

30 minutes for Buckly today. First time for blinders and check.


----------



## MajorClementine (Dec 2, 2017)

November is in the books people! So I checked the yearly hours and we are at 259h 55m. That DOES NOT include ground driving. But I was thinking... can we get to 300 driving hours this year? We'd really have to push it but I think we can do it. We need 40h 5m total to get to 300. I won't be able to do any driving until after Christmas but I'm going to see if I can get at least 5 hours between Christmas and New Years. I'll be down south with my horses all that week so it should be doable. Who's with me? I think we've got this!


----------



## Cayuse (Dec 2, 2017)

I drove Peanut 35 minutes today. So we only need 39.5 more hours! (If my sketchy math is correct)

Who is next?????


----------



## jeanniecogan (Dec 3, 2017)

as soon as i see sc again i will drive, so i should get some hours in this month yet.


----------



## Northwolf (Dec 3, 2017)

Great idea, MajorClem! Count me in




I hope to drive a lot on the weekends when it's not too cold.

I started the driving december on friday evening with a 2 hours night drive (Teddy and Massai). We picked up some forage. I just love let the horses doing some reasonable jobs!

Today, I hitched Massai for a sulky drive, 65 minutes. And drove on the ground with Teddy, 30 minutes.

(36 hours and 25 minutes left  )


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 3, 2017)

1 hour ground driving Buckly.


----------



## MajorClementine (Dec 9, 2017)

The "gifts" for top drivers have arrived! Does everyone want me to post a picture or do we want it to be a surprise? I'm really happy with how they turned out. I ordered them from CountrySide Manufacturing and he did exactly what I asked and did a beautiful job. I think you guys are going to really like them! Let me know if I should post a pic or not. Thanks guys. You're all amazing!!!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 9, 2017)

40 minutes ground driving for Buckly today.

I think you should show the prizes. It would be motivational.


----------



## MajorClementine (Dec 9, 2017)

Bells! Who doesn't love harness bells. LeRoy and his boys custom made these bell straps for us! One goes to each of our top drivers. I hope you all like bells as much as I do. There are also a couple other things going along with the bells and something else for everyone who participated in our driving group this year. This has been so much fun and so motivating for me since I don't have anyone close by to drive with most of the time. You guys keep me going.


----------



## Cayuse (Dec 9, 2017)

Those!are!gorgeous.

I did not put the !'s in that sentence, lol, but it works.


----------



## MajorClementine (Dec 9, 2017)

Cayuse said:


> Those!are!gorgeous.
> 
> I did not put the !'s in that sentence, lol, but it works.


Your !'s make me smile every time


----------



## jeanniecogan (Dec 9, 2017)

i love the bells, that's a great prize. and may i thank you again for doing all the work. YOU ALL keep me going too. i think i could safelly say you are all my best friends


----------



## Northwolf (Dec 10, 2017)

Wow, they look awesome!!  What a great motivation!

I've hitched on friday again, it was cold and dark and the routes where icy... We had to go slow despite of using horse boots with spikes. Massai and Teddy made a great job, 90 minutes for them.

Drove Moony on the ground 45 minutes on friday.

Does sled driving count too?  We had nice snow on saturday morning, so I hitched Massai and Teddy to the sled. 75 minutes.

Moony was (single) on the sled too for 40 minutes.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 10, 2017)

One hour for DD at the parade last night.


----------



## Cayuse (Dec 10, 2017)

45 minutes with Cappy in the sled today. He had fun. Me, too.

Northwolf, I think the sled hours count for driving, I drove a lot last winter with my sled and I think MajorClem counted the hours. What kind of sled do you have?

MajorClem, how many more hours do we need until we reach the cumulative goal? About 30? Time is getting short!

I may be able to add a couple more hours, it is supposed to snow more on Tuesday.


----------



## MajorClementine (Dec 10, 2017)

We need 31h 15m to hit our goal of 300 hours for the year. I think we can make it. It's making me crazy that I can't help until the very end of the year....

Northwolf, Yes of course sled driving counts. Any time you've got them hitched and pulling something with yourself at the reins it counts in this group. I'm jealous of those of you using sleds this winter since I sent my horses south where there is no snow. However, I'll probably get more driving hours in down where it's warmer even if I do have to give up time the sled.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 12, 2017)

45 minutes for Dapper Dan today. Hope to get some ground driving in with Buckly before time runs out.


----------



## Cayuse (Dec 15, 2017)

One hour of driving for Peanut.

It was COLD!


----------



## Cayuse (Dec 17, 2017)

I am going to say Peanut was driven about 45 minutes. We were out an hour but 15 of that was messing with the harness/shafts and stuff.


----------



## Northwolf (Dec 18, 2017)

Weekend drives:

Saturday 90 minutes with Massai and Teddy, 40 minutes of ground driving for Moony

Sunday 60 minutes sled driving for Moony, 70 minutes driving with the team Teddy/Moony


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 18, 2017)

I see you have teamed Moony. I was wondering how his training is coming along.


----------



## Cayuse (Dec 18, 2017)

One hour driving Peanut and 15 minutes ground driving today.

Thanks MajorClem.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 18, 2017)

One hour ground driving Buckly today.


----------



## Northwolf (Dec 19, 2017)

Marsha Cassada said:


> I see you have teamed Moony. I was wondering how his training is coming along.


Oh sorry, I meant Massai, not Moony




but Moony is close to be teamed in the next few weeks. I plan to hitch him with Teddy during the christmas holiday!

Just hitched Moony yesterday for a short sled drive, 30 minutes, before the snow is melted.


----------



## Cayuse (Dec 19, 2017)

30 minutes driving Peanut today. Thanks!

Northwolf, our snow is melting too. We have none in the forecast for the next 10 days or so. We will have a lot of mud :-(


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 19, 2017)

40 minutes for Dapper Dan. It's almost too warm to drive him with all his fur. 56 now, but a front is due on Friday and the high will be 34. Weatherman doesn't think there will be any moisture in it, though. We have had no rain for 2 months.


----------



## MajorClementine (Dec 20, 2017)

22h 25m to go guys. Are we going to make it? We will at the rate you guys are driving. And if I get my 5 hours in the week after Christmas then we need 17 more hours in the next 11 days. Totally doable!


----------



## Cayuse (Dec 24, 2017)

One driving hour for Peanut today. Thanks!


----------



## Northwolf (Dec 25, 2017)

Merry Christmas to all!!

We will make it  I drove the team Massai and Teddy on saturday 2 hours and today full 3 hours (visiting my parents for celebrating christmas day)! So there are only 16 hours and 25 minutes left to reach our goal!

I've a few free days now and I'm looking forward to hitch the boys a little more these days.


----------



## Cayuse (Dec 25, 2017)

Cappy had 25 minutes of driving today. Thank you!

Merry Christmas to Everyone!


----------



## Cayuse (Dec 26, 2017)

30 minutes of driving Cappy in the sled. Thanks!


----------



## Cayuse (Dec 27, 2017)

45 minutes of sledding with Cappy, he seems to be tolerating the work fine. Taking lots of short trots in between walking. I quit before he seems tired.

No driving tomorrow, it is supposed to be -10. Today was cold enough, at 15. The sun was nice though.


----------



## Cayuse (Dec 27, 2017)

14 hours and 45 minutes until we reach the goal, if I calculated correctly.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 27, 2017)

It got up to 22 today so took Dapper Dan out. 45 minutes before my fingers turned into Popsicles.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Dec 27, 2017)

FINALLY BACK IN THE CART hehehe 35 min for charlie 20 min for daisy. wil try to help finish this year up


----------



## Cayuse (Dec 28, 2017)

Keep driving Jeannie!!!


----------



## Northwolf (Dec 28, 2017)

Yes, welcome back Jeannie! 

I've some more hours: Tuesday 1 hour for Moony in the cart und on wednesday again 55 minutes (the same route, but a little bit faster




).

With Teddy and Massai I drove the tandem yesterday, 50 minutes.

I think there are 10 hours and 20 minutes left now! So keep going on!!! I hope to drive tomorrow again.


----------



## Cayuse (Dec 28, 2017)

This is like the New Years Eve countdown!


----------



## jeanniecogan (Dec 28, 2017)

90 minutes for charlie and 30 minutes for daisy.


----------



## MajorClementine (Dec 28, 2017)

One hour driving Candace today! She's so fat and slow right now!!!


----------



## MajorClementine (Dec 29, 2017)

6 hours 20 min left! We're going to make it!!!! 300 is a good amount of hours for 7 people and 13 horses.


----------



## Northwolf (Dec 29, 2017)

90 minutes for the team Massai and Teddy


----------



## MajorClementine (Dec 29, 2017)

50 min today for Candace. She got driven a total of 2 hours but I was only at the reins for 50 min of that. My son drove most of the time and my mom took a short turn. She got a good workout though... hopefully we can get her in a little better shape. A shape other than round





That takes us to 5 hours needed in 3 days (if you count the rest of today). I think I'll put the jog cart behind Candace tomorrow and work some cone courses to mix it up a bit.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 29, 2017)

one hour ground driving Buckly today. Freezing rain due in tonight so I doubt I will get any more driving in this year.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Dec 29, 2017)

2 hours for charlie, nice day, so we went for 2 one hour drrives. and 2 , 1/2 hour drives for daisy, got 2 more days , i thnk we will be well over what we need.


----------



## MajorClementine (Dec 29, 2017)

jeanniecogan said:


> 2 hours for charlie, nice day, so we went for 2 one hour drrives. and 2 , 1/2 hour drives for daisy, got 2 more days , i thnk we will be well over what we need.


You are my driving hero of the day!!! Only 2 hours to go and this group has driven 300 hours this year. Love this group!

And another 38 minutes of ground driving and we'll have 60 hours of ground driving. That's basically one hour per day of driving or ground driving every day this year for our little group.


----------



## Cayuse (Dec 29, 2017)

I am cheering you on! You guys can do it!


----------



## Northwolf (Dec 30, 2017)

Wow, congratulations to all of you, you are just great!

I can add another 50 minutes for the team Teddy/Massai and 40 minutes for Moony


----------



## Cayuse (Dec 30, 2017)

30 minutes of driving Cappy. I didn't think I would get one more drive in this year but the temp hit a balmy 17 so we went out. He is feeling pretty good!

I will post a picture on the other thread later. I was so bundled up I could barely move.


----------



## MajorClementine (Dec 30, 2017)

Cayuse said:


> 30 minutes of driving Cappy. I didn't think I would get one more drive in this year but the temp hit a balmy 17 so we went out. He is feeling pretty good!
> 
> I will post a picture on the other thread later. I was so bundled up I could barely move.






























Cappy's 30 minutes put us at exactly 300 for the year!!!!!! We made it!!!! Keep on driving everyone. How high can we get the hours before Monday????


----------



## Cayuse (Dec 30, 2017)

Love those running horses, they always make me laugh because they look like Cappy when he is ripping around.

Here is a picture of the Man of the Hour.


----------



## Cayuse (Dec 30, 2017)

UH OH! Either I too much holiday punch or Cappy turned into triplets!

Sorry about that.

My computer leads it's own life.


----------



## MajorClementine (Dec 30, 2017)

I don't know if it counts as ground driving but spent 1 hour introducing the harness and "shafts" to Pistol today. He was on a lead and not technically "driven". I think he may turn into a great cart horse though.

Your computer cracks me up every time! Cappy is handsome all 3 times and props to you because that looks FREEZING!!!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 31, 2017)

That sled looks like so much fun.


----------



## Cayuse (Dec 31, 2017)

The sled IS fun!

And I WAS freezing. That hat adds a humor to the picture, I got the giggles just looking at it, I look like I have a pumpkin stuck on my head. It is warm though.

I would think the work that you did with Pistol would count as ground driving


----------



## jeanniecogan (Dec 31, 2017)

saturday charlie and i did 2 -1 hour drives , another south carolina day . i gave him a rest and drove daisy 45 minutes. ( wanted to put 'hours, but didnt think you would believ me) heehhee.

Today, dec. 31, charlie gets 90 minutes and daisy gets 45 minutes offfffffffff driving. good end to a wierd year.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Dec 31, 2017)

HAPPY NEW YEAR RO ALL MY BEST FRIENDS.


----------



## MajorClementine (Dec 31, 2017)

Final call for hours! I'll be posting our totals tomorrow. You guys are an inspiration to me to get my rear in gear and drive more in 2018. 

Are we enjoying this enough to start new threads for 2018? Do we want a new "Hours" thread AND a new "Drive Day" thread? Or just an "Hours" thread and keep the "Drive Day" thread we have going??


----------



## jeanniecogan (Jan 1, 2018)

new hours thread, but i dont care either way about the drive day, it is over 100 pages. ill go with the flow, no matter what.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 1, 2018)

I think everything should start fresh in 2018. However the topics don't seem to archive any more so we might not want to lose all the information. Maybe an admin has a suggestion.


----------



## Northwolf (Jan 1, 2018)

I have finally 60 minutes for Teddy and 30 minutes for Massai yesterday, our last two drives in 2017! 

I hope 2018 will be as successful as 2017!


----------



## Cayuse (Jan 1, 2018)

My vote would be a new hours to drive thread but keep "your drive day" going. I reread stuff in the drive day thread sometimes, like Marsha said we might loose it if it doesn't archive.

Are we all in for another year? I hope so!


----------



## MajorClementine (Jan 1, 2018)

Here's the year end hours.

Driving

Marsha: 46H 55M

Cayuse: 42H 25M

SilverCity: 4H

Jeannie: 74H 10M
MajorClem: 14H 15M

NorthWolf: 105H 15M

KLJcowgirl: 12H 5M

Ground Driving:

Marsha: 12H 55M

Cayuse: 18H 10M

Silver City: 3H

Jeannie: 4H 40M

MajorClem: 4H 30M
NorthWolf: 12H 35M

I think we all knew that NorthWolf would run away with first place so CONGRATS! You are a driving inspiration to us all.

Jeanie is our Second Place driver for total hours!

Cayuse is our WINNER for top Ground Driving hours.

I'll start a new "Hours" thread and we'll keep the "Drive Day" thread going so we don't lose the info already there. I too like to be able to go back and look up info and pics.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 1, 2018)

Congratulations to the winners!!

Looking forward to the new driving year.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Jan 2, 2018)

Congradulations to Northwolf. over one hundred hours by yourself. SUPER.

Congradulations to all of us that dedicated ourselves to trying. We should all have a new years resolution to do better this year.

I resolute. hehehehe.

AABig thank you to Majorclementine for being our guiding light.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 2, 2018)

Thank you, Majorclementine, for keeping up with the hours!


----------



## Cayuse (Jan 2, 2018)

We all did great! That represents a lot of hard work by everyone!

Can everyone who participated pm me their mailing address? I have something to put in the mail for everyone.

I will pm each of you, too. In case this message gets missed!


----------



## Northwolf (Jan 3, 2018)

Thanks for the congrats! And congratulations too to the other winners and all of the members who drove this year. You are a great motivation!

I was really surprised that it was over 100 hours at the end... not expected that! But every single hour was pure fun and learning lessons for me and the horses, who are simply the best. I never drove more than in the last six months.

A big, big Thank to MajorClementine for doing the hour logging!


----------



## MajorClementine (Jan 3, 2018)

Thanks to all of you for forgiving me when I messed up hours or took forever to get them caught up. The spreadsheet was a learning experience for me but I really enjoyed doing it. You guys are the best!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 11, 2018)

Received my beautiful achievement ribbons today in the mail! As soon as this terrible wind dies down and it warms up a little I will take a picture of the boys with their prizes! What a great idea! Thank you, Cayuse!!


----------



## Cayuse (Jan 11, 2018)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Received my beautiful achievement ribbons today in the mail! As soon as this terrible wind dies down and it warms up a little I will take a picture of the boys with their prizes! What a great idea! Thank you, Cayuse!!


You are welcome! I had so much fun picking out the ribbons, it was like being a kid again. So many colors!

I would love to see a picture of them!

I like your new avatar pic of DD


----------



## jeanniecogan (Jan 12, 2018)

received my ribbons yesterday, what a lovely surprise, thank you sooo much. they are temporarily on my frig, but when we have a break in the weather i will rush down to the barn and take some pics. thanks again.


----------



## Cayuse (Jan 12, 2018)

jeanniecogan said:


> received my ribbons yesterday, what a lovely surprise, thank you sooo much. they are temporarily on my frig, but when we have a break in the weather i will rush down to the barn and take some pics. thanks again.


Glad you got them OK! I was afraid that you would miss them as you would be heading out again. They were supposed to arrive on Tuesday, but the big storm delayed them, I bet. I love pictures


----------

